# Meta V4 Pre-Order



## scox83 (7. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
wer von euch hat ebenfalls das Meta V4 vorbestellt?
Habt ihr eine Ahnung wann ausgeliefert wird?
Der Countdown ist ja mittlerweile abgelaufen.

Cheers!


----------



## 4Stroke (7. Dezember 2014)

scox83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wer von euch hat ebenfalls das Meta V4 vorbestellt?
> Habt ihr eine Ahnung wann ausgeliefert wird?
> Der Countdown ist ja mittlerweile abgelaufen.
> ...



Musste nach Ablauf des Countdowns etwa 2,5 Wochen auf mein Bike warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neiduck (8. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
hab meins schon im September bestellt...damals noch 46Tage
Ich gehe davon aus das es Weihnachten wird. Zumal die Auswahl des V4 nun auch zunimmt. Nun gibt es Limited Editions zu doch recht interessanten Preisen.
Bleib nun aber doch beim Race in black...
Ich hoffe doch schon das ich diesen Monat noch ne Runde drehen kann...


----------



## neiduck (9. Dezember 2014)

Es geht los  hab gerade ne Trackingnummer erhalten


----------



## scox83 (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich auch 
und wenn ich es recht verstehe, also das von google übersetzte, ist seit 10:26Uhr bereits ausgeliefert. Ich muss mal heim und nachsehen. Die armen ANchbarn. N riesen Karton im Flur


----------



## scox83 (10. Dezember 2014)

Okay, ich hab es jetzt. Fertig aufgebaut.


----------



## un1e4shed (10. Dezember 2014)

scox83 schrieb:


> Okay, ich hab es jetzt. Fertig aufgebaut.


ja dann lass mal n Bild sehen


----------



## scox83 (10. Dezember 2014)

Die Revelation wird noch durch ne Pike ersetzt.
Leider war ja die Rock-Shox Killer-Ausstattung in L ausverkauft


----------



## neiduck (11. Dezember 2014)

Rahmen Super verarbeitet. Zusammenbau hat echt gut geklappt... einige Anpassungen finden noch statt, müssen aber leider noch bis zu WE warten. Grad ohne Pedale schlecht


----------



## 4Stroke (11. Dezember 2014)

scox83 schrieb:


> Die Revelation wird noch durch ne Pike ersetzt.
> Leider war ja die Rock-Shox Killer-Ausstattung in L ausverkauft



Hast du eine Möglichkeit das Bike mal so wie es ist an die Waage zu hängen?
Mich interessiert mal das Gewicht des V4.


----------



## scox83 (11. Dezember 2014)

ich habs morgen mal dran. hab jetzt allerdings ne pike drin und acros pedale dran. baue aber noch auf tubeless um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scox83 (11. Dezember 2014)

neiduck schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 342222
> Rahmen Super verarbeitet. Zusammenbau hat echt gut geklappt... einige Anpassungen finden noch statt, müssen aber leider noch bis zu WE warten. Grad ohne Pedale schlecht


Hast du mit dem Schutz an der Kettenstrebe auch einen Anfall bekommen?


----------



## neiduck (11. Dezember 2014)

Der Schutz der Kettenstrebe ist einer der Besten den ich bis jetzt gesehen habe. 
Da ist mal sowas von Ruhe im Karton
Ist schon ziemlich fummelig. Hab den richtigen Ansatz gleich gefunden und dann schwupps war das Ding drin.Hab gleich gedacht das ich das ohne Radausbau nie hinbekomme Die Sattelstütze war da finde ich anspruchsvoller zu installieren.


----------



## neiduck (12. Dezember 2014)

@scox83
was für einen Tubeless kit wirst du nehmen?

Die Sache mit dem Gewicht ist etwas speziell. Ich denke die Gewichtangaben sind auf Rahmen der Größe M ausgewiesen.
Ich habe, wohlgemerkt mit Personenwaage, 13,4Kg obwohl in M 12,8Kg angezeigt.
Mal sehen wie ich das Gewicht noch anders ermitteln kann. Kofferwaage habe ich leider nicht....


----------



## 4Stroke (12. Dezember 2014)

neiduck schrieb:


> @scox83
> was für einen Tubeless kit wirst du nehmen?
> 
> Die Sache mit dem Gewicht ist etwas speziell. Ich denke die Gewichtangaben sind auf Rahmen der Größe M ausgewiesen.
> ...



Die Kofferwaagen gibts günstig zu kaufen und braucht man immer mal wieder und sei es für nen Flug .
Angegeben wird das Gewicht immer bei Größe M.

Tublesskit: Besorg dir einfach ein tublessband zum einkleben (Band einkleben, Schlauch einsetzen, ordentlich aufpumpen dann setzt sich das "Klebeband" richtig fest) +ein Ventil, ob Continental oder FunWorks etc. die funktionieren alle gleich gut.
Am besten schmeißt du die Reifen gleich mit runter .


----------



## scox83 (13. Dezember 2014)

Also, ich habe jetzt aktuell 14,4kg an der waage.
Tubeless: Ich habs Freunden gegeben und die habens gemacht 
Zusätzlich ist n Cguide dran und so fette Acros Flatpedals die ich vom DH noch hatte.

Habs heute mal auf recht durchwachsneen Trails getestet. Schlammig, Laub, nasse Wurzeln uws.
Strava sagte überall PR 

Es geht schon ziemlich gut. Kein Vergleich mit meinem alten Rotzbock.


----------



## neiduck (13. Dezember 2014)

Hab heute auch gewogen hab mit Pedale 14kg glatt..von den errechneten 13,5Kg etwas weit weg.
Allerdings muss ich auch sagen das Teil hat nen echt guten Vortrieb und die Geo ist wirklich gelungen....
Macht voll Laune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scox83 (13. Dezember 2014)

alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem teil.


----------



## stefanjansch (16. Dezember 2014)

Wie lang hat denn bei euch der Versand gedauert?
 Tracking Nummer hab ich seit gestern, es scheint aber noch nicht übergeben worden zu sein, oder die Sendungsverfolgung spinnt.

lg


----------



## nsc (16. Dezember 2014)

stefanjansch schrieb:


> Wie lang hat denn bei euch der Versand gedauert?
> Tracking Nummer hab ich seit gestern, es scheint aber noch nicht übergeben worden zu sein, oder die Sendungsverfolgung spinnt.
> 
> lg


 
Ja ist bei mir auch so (Meta HT Rahmen). Letzter Status ist Montag 8:12 Uhr Daten wurden übermittelt, Paket noch nicht übergeben. Ich denke mal GLS ist da nicht sehr fix oder die Sendungsverfolgung hängt.

Ich hoffe der Rahmen kommt noch vor Weihnachten.


----------



## neiduck (16. Dezember 2014)

@stefanjansch
Ich denke das Bike ist Morgen bei dir. Meins wurde per Fedex geliefert. Montags war die Vergabe der Trackingnummer
Mittwoch hatte ich das Bike in der Hand 

Welche Version hast du denn bestellt? Solltest du die Möglichkeit haben das Bike zu wiegen dann stell mal die Daten hier rein...Danke

Rahmen werden wohl mit anderen Transportunternehmen versendet...


----------



## stefanjansch (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab auch nur den Rahmen bestellt, scheinbar geht bei gls wirklich nichts weiter, oder das Tracking haut nicht hin, meines steht auf 8:15 Montag.


----------



## nsc (16. Dezember 2014)

stefanjansch schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nur den Rahmen bestellt, scheinbar geht bei gls wirklich nichts weiter, oder das Tracking haut nicht hin, meines steht auf 8:15 Montag.


Mein Paket ist seit heute 18 Uhr im GLS-Depot, dann ist es jetzt auf der Reise!


----------



## Plumpssack (19. Dezember 2014)

Und, ist es mehr ein "Mini Dh Bike" oder ein typisches Enduro/AM/Do it all Rad? Ist ja doch relativ lang etc für 150mm FW.


----------



## mfux (19. Dezember 2014)

Gute Fotos wären schön. Kann das Gelb so gar nicht einschätzen... Mavic-Gelb-Kompatibel?


----------



## un1e4shed (20. Dezember 2014)

mfux schrieb:


> Gute Fotos wären schön. Kann das Gelb so gar nicht einschätzen... Mavic-Gelb-Kompatibel?



Das Gelb ist derart grell, damit kommt mein Handy nicht klar


----------



## Plumpssack (20. Dezember 2014)

@un1e4shed ist das Rahmengröße M?
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (20. Dezember 2014)

jop


----------



## stefanjansch (23. Dezember 2014)

Gerade zusammengeschustert


----------



## Plumpssack (23. Dezember 2014)

Das ist dann wohl der L Rahmen? Ist das ne falsche Dämpfereinbaulänge, oder bilden Dämpfer, Hinterbau und Oberrohr beim L Rahmen dann einfach nicht mehr eine Linie..?
So ähnlich würde ich es aber auch aufbauen


----------



## stefanjansch (23. Dezember 2014)

Ist der XL, bilden Sie schon, da waren die Dämpferbuchsen noch nicht eingepresst


----------



## bsnitro (24. Dezember 2014)

Kann einer bitte ausführlicher berichten wie sich das Bike fahren lässt?? 

Ich denke ich werde mir das Ding auch kaufen :-D
Wo habt ihr bestellt? In Deutschland oder Frankreich?
Wenn Frankreich...habt ihr irgend welche gebühren bezahlt?

Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## mfux (24. Dezember 2014)

Besonders der Vergleich zum Rund würd interesieren


----------



## stefanjansch (24. Dezember 2014)

Vergleich wird eher schwierig, da ich mit dem Rune zuletzt vor über 1 Monat das letzte Mal gefahren bin!


----------



## Plumpssack (24. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde einfach nur gerne wissen, ob es mehr ein mini DH Bike, mit dem man richtig shredden kann und im kleinsten Gang einigermaßen gemütlich überall hoch kommt, oder eher ein 0815 do it all Bike mit dem man genauso gut bergauf wie bergab und gelegentlich auch mal im Park Spass haben kann ist.
Und bergab eher laufruhig oder eher verspielt, sprich animiert das Bike eher dazu an der ersten Wurzel des Wurzelfelds abzuspringen oder will man durch die Wurzeln durchballern um die perfekte Linie für die nächste Kurve anfahren zu können...ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## un1e4shed (25. Dezember 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach nur gerne wissen, ob es mehr ein mini DH Bike, mit dem man richtig shredden kann und im kleinsten Gang einigermaßen gemütlich überall hoch kommt, oder eher ein 0815 do it all Bike mit dem man genauso gut bergauf wie bergab und gelegentlich auch mal im Park Spass haben kann ist.
> Und bergab eher laufruhig oder eher verspielt, sprich animiert das Bike eher dazu an der ersten Wurzel des Wurzelfelds abzuspringen oder will man durch die Wurzeln durchballern um die perfekte Linie für die nächste Kurve anfahren zu können...ihr wisst was ich meine



Hm also ein mini DH Bike ist es eher nicht. Der Hinterbau ist auch mit 30% Sag verhältnismäßig straff (mein Vergleich ist ein Alutech Fanes Enduro, beide mit dem RC3+ gefahren).
Das Rad lässt sich super bergauf treten auch wenn es kein absolutes Leichtgewicht ist. 
Im Bikepark kannste damit auf jeden Fall sehr viel Spaß haben aber wie es sich auf richtig groben Downhillstrecken gibt, kann ich noch nicht beurteilen.
Die Geometrie ist sehr gelungen, besonders das sehr tiefe Tretlager gefällt mir richtig gut. Die langen Kettenstreben sorgen einerseits dafür dass das Bike sehr gut den Berg hoch kommt, andererseits im Downhill für viel Laufruhe. Jedoch auf engen Singletrails mit Spitzkehren merkt man die enorme Länge des Bikes dann doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scox83 (27. Dezember 2014)

Es gibt doch schon berichte auf enduro-mtb.com und auch hier wurde schon ein kleiner vorabtest gemacht.
das teil geht gut den berg rauf. runter fährt es ziemlich laufruhig.
was ziemlich nervt ist der ardent reifen hinten. da geht im schlamm nicht mehr sooooviel.

ansonsten fühlte ich mich direkt wohl auf dem rad. 
die bremsen packen zuverlässig. das vorderrad lässt sich prima hochziehen.


----------



## scox83 (27. Dezember 2014)

achso, zu thema bergauf: ich habe das 36er kettenblatt durch ein 32er ersetzt.


----------



## chaka biker (3. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute, 
finde das Meta Trail auch sehr interessant und wollte euch mal Fragen, wo man hier in Deutschland mal eines evtl. Probefahren kann bzw. mal genauer ansehen. Habe auf der HP nichts gefunden. Wohne zwischen Kaiserslautern und Neustadt an der Weinstarße.
Mich würde auch die Rahmengröße interessieren, ich bin 1,78 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 86cm. 

Danke und Gruß
Werner


----------



## 4Stroke (3. Januar 2015)

chaka biker schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> finde das Meta Trail auch sehr interessant und wollte euch mal Fragen, wo man hier in Deutschland mal eines evtl. Probefahren kann bzw. mal genauer ansehen. Habe auf der HP nichts gefunden. Wohne zwischen Kaiserslautern und Neustadt an der Weinstarße.
> Mich würde auch die Rahmengröße interessieren, ich bin 1,78 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 86cm.
> 
> ...


 Größe M


----------



## stefanjansch (3. Januar 2015)

Heute die Zweite Ausfahrt mit dem V4 gemacht, bergauf großteils auf Forststraße, dann aber ein kürzeres Stück am Trail hoch, runter dann einen eher flowigen Trail, aber schon mit ein paar groben Stellen.

Bergauf geht es perfekt, super Sitzposition und Traktion vom Hinterbau, bergab ist es sehr ausgewogen von der Lastverteilung zwischen den Rädern, eher auf der Laufruhigen Seite trotzdem spielerisch zu fahren. Die gröberen Abschnitte haben mich aber am meisten überrascht, da reagiert es wie eine Miniausgabe von meinem Pulse, schön kontrolliert im Federweg und beschleunigt wie deppat wenn man die Rückseite einer Wurzel erwischt! 

Alles in allem ein genialer Bock


----------



## Plumpssack (11. Januar 2015)

@stefanjansch Hört sich doch super an. Wie groß bist du? passt dir dein XL Rahmen gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanjansch (11. Januar 2015)

Ich bin 186 groß, nur passt der XL mit 50mm perfekt, sportlich Gestreckte Sitzposition und bergab schön viel Platz! 
Geile Gewichtsverteilung zwischen den Rädern!


----------



## FloriLori (21. Januar 2015)

Ich spiele zur Zeit auch mit dem Gedanken mir das Bike anzuschaffen. Mit 1,90m bin ich wohl auch ein XL Fahrer. 
Ist die Bremsleitung durch den Rahmen geführt?


----------



## stefanjansch (21. Januar 2015)

Hauptrahmen ja, übern Tretlager kommt die Leitung dann aus dem Rahmen und wird an der Kettenstrebe aussen geführt.

lg


----------



## trailboss79 (1. Februar 2015)

Hurra, mein V4 ist da!!! Leider geil!! Nach langem Warten ist mein Race Limited Edition endlich eingetroffen. Was nicht sein sollte, wurde kurzerhand abgeschraubt und wird im Laufe der Zeit noch ersetzt. Das V4 ist sauber verarbeitet und federt meiner Meinung nach viel sensibler als mein altes V3 mit dem Monarch Debon Air (Im Keller zumindest ;-)


----------



## bobtailoner (2. Februar 2015)

Welche Größe ist das?
Schönes bike soweit


----------



## trailboss79 (5. Februar 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Welche Größe ist das?
> Schönes bike soweit



Ist ein L, aber ein langes L....


----------



## DocThrasher (9. Februar 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde,

wie sieht es mit den Hinterreifen aus / Breite?

Die neuen META`s sind alle 650b?

Die Schwinge kann max. 57mm? Da wird`s beim Fat Albert und Co doch eng?

Ich brauche nen neuen Rahmen, aber only 57mm? Hmpf


----------



## stefanjansch (10. Februar 2015)

Ich hab hinten eine 2,35er Magic Mary, da ist links und rechts gut 10mm Platz, Richtung Tretlager über 2cm.


----------



## DocThrasher (10. Februar 2015)

Hi,

bei welchem Rahmen denn? Kann man die 2.35er denn von der Breite her z.B. mit nem 26" Fat Albert vergleichen? ... Bin da etwas raus aus dem Thema.


----------



## Subrosa40 (21. Februar 2015)

Jemand ne größen Empfehlung zum Meta V4 650b bei Größe 180cm und Schrittlänge 82cm? M oder L.....
Bin kurz davor zu bestellen....

Gruss Jonas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevens4 (21. Februar 2015)

Ich bin 178cm Schritt weiss ich nicht im Moment, ich würde bei Dir ein l nehmen. Klappt übrigens super mit dem Versand


----------



## trailboss79 (27. Februar 2015)

Meines ist schon fast fertig, blöde nur das mein Knie dafür im Arsch ist...naja im Mai vieleicht...


----------



## neiduck (27. Februar 2015)

Hi Trailboss79:

das ist mal ein lecker Bike... habe das gleiche aber mit Kurbel und Kette 
Wo hast du den die declas für die Pike her? Meine sind noch weiß ..kaufen oder Schneidplotter?
Sieht auf jeden Fall goil aus.

Fahren tut siche das V4 auf jeden Fall Hammer

Gute Besserung fürs Knie


----------



## trailboss79 (27. Februar 2015)

Eine schwarze KMC Kette liegt im Keller rum und die X0 Kurbel kommt auch bald einmal. Die Decals habe ich in Italien bestellt, passen farblich perfekt, irgendwie schon fast zu viel des guten mit all dem Neon Yellow, egal. Wenn das neue V4 gleich gut klettert wie mein altes V3, bin ich schon happy.


----------



## Plumpssack (27. Februar 2015)

Das würde mir zusagen, habe aber keine Ahnung woher der Rahmen kommt.


----------



## trailboss79 (27. Februar 2015)

Sind das neue Alpha Carbonräder? Uihh

Und dann die schwarze Marzocchi?


----------



## xxRS88xx (20. März 2015)

Hat wer Tipps für die Montage von dem Hinterbau-Schutz ? 
DANKE !


----------



## un1e4shed (21. März 2015)

innsbrooklyn schrieb:


> Hat wer Tipps für die Montage von dem Hinterbau-Schutz ?
> DANKE !


In kochendes Wasser halten, dann wird er weicher. Das hilft wirklich sehr!


----------



## neiduck (21. März 2015)

schau mal auf der homepage vob commencal da gibts ein video wie man das ding montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bakuu (22. März 2015)

Hier noch eine grössen Tabelle zum v4.
Werd mir die Tage ebenfalls eins bestellen.


----------



## xxRS88xx (26. März 2015)

neiduck schrieb:


> schau mal auf der homepage vob commencal da gibts ein video wie man das ding montiert



Danke, war eigentlich doch ganze Easy


----------



## neiduck (27. März 2015)

Easy...Fand ich auch..habs Video erst später entdeckt.
Das Ding taugt..besser wie´n Fahrradschlauch oder diese Neoprenverhüterli


----------



## xxRS88xx (29. März 2015)

Hier mal meine Kiste !
Werde noch einen Dämpfer mit Piggyback reinbauen und andere Pedale


----------



## Thebike69 (2. April 2015)

sevens4 schrieb:


> Ich bin 178cm Schritt weiss ich nicht im Moment, ich würde bei Dir ein l nehmen. Klappt übrigens super mit dem Versand


Hallo, bin 179 und dachte eher an M?!?!?


----------



## sevens4 (6. April 2015)

Weiss das jemand, wenn ich den Rahmen und den Dämpfer bestelle, ob die Dämpferbüchsen mitgeliefert werden? Finde nichts auf der Webseite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (6. April 2015)

Ist eigentlich immer der Fall, würde mich wundern wenn nicht.


----------



## un1e4shed (7. April 2015)

Kann bitte mal wer guggen, mit welchem Tune der mitgelieferte RT3 bzw. RC3 ausgeliefert wird?


----------



## DocThrasher (7. April 2015)

?
SHOCK / ROCKSHOX Monarch RT3, 200x57, Travel 150mm, 3 positions Lock/Platform/Open

SHOCK / XFUSION O2 RLX, 200x57, Travel 150mm, 3 positions Lock/Platform/Open

SHOCK / ROCKSHOX Monarch Plus RC3 Debonair, 200x57, Travel 150mm, 3 positions Lock/Platform/Open


----------



## xxRS88xx (7. April 2015)

DocThrasher schrieb:


> ?
> SHOCK / ROCKSHOX Monarch RT3, 200x57, Travel 150mm, 3 positions Lock/Platform/Open
> 
> SHOCK / XFUSION O2 RLX, 200x57, Travel 150mm, 3 positions Lock/Platform/Open
> ...



Der liebe Herr möchte wissen, was die verbauten Rock Shox Dämpfer für einen Tune haben und nicht welches Modell verbaut ist


----------



## DocThrasher (7. April 2015)

KP ... Mail an: customerservice[at]commencal.com / info[at]commencal.com


----------



## OnoSendai (12. April 2015)

Wo habt ihr euere Bikes bestellt? Direkt bei Commencal?


----------



## Chainzuck (14. April 2015)

Hey! Bin auch am überlegen mir das Meta am v4 zu holen. Das Rad hat doch vom Hersteller ne Bikeparkfreigabe oder? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem X-Fusion Dämpfer und der Marzocchi in den günstigen Modellen?
Meint ihr mit 178 87er Schrittlänge kann ich ein L nehem? Ich will aucf keinen FAll ein zu kleines Rad haben.
Gruß
Chainzuck


----------



## Thebike69 (14. April 2015)

Bikeparkfreigabe!
Der X-Fusion wird schnell in die Knie gehen, bei regelmäßigen Bikepark besuchen. 
M. wäre da ratsam!


----------



## Chainzuck (14. April 2015)

Fahrt ihr mit dem Meta längere Touren? 40Km 1000hm Mittelgebirge? MAcht das dabei Spaß und geht Bergauf oder eher nicht so?


----------



## sevens4 (19. April 2015)

Heute die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Meta nach dem Update auf Bos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (22. April 2015)

Ahjo, mal als Info: der Magura MT5 / MT7 Bremssattel ist zu dick für den Hinterbau. Passt nicht! weder mit 160mm Scheibe noch mit 180mm Scheibe!


----------



## DocThrasher (23. April 2015)

Kannste mal nen Foto davon machen?


----------



## un1e4shed (23. April 2015)

Nö, Bremse ist schon am anderen Bike. 
Da fehlen rund 3 mm


----------



## Chainzuck (4. Mai 2015)

Hab mir das Origin Plus bestellt. Hat einer ne Ahnung wie das mit den Laufrädern aussieht, verbauen die in allen Varianten die gleichen hauseigenen Laufräder oder nicht? Bei meinem Bike, steht hinter den Laufrädern non tubeless, bei dem günstigsten Modell jedoch tubeless ready. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die ans günstigere Bike bessere Felden kloppen...Schreibfehler bei denen? Optisch scheinen das immer die gleichen Alpha(Novatec) Laufräder zu sein, auch bei den teuren Modellen.


----------



## foxrider14 (17. Mai 2015)

Hi,
warum wird in manchen Modellen eine 150mm Pinke und in anderen eine 160mm Pike verbaut? Finde die Unterschiede da in den Ausstattungen etwas seltsam.
Kennt sich jemand mit den Lieferzeiten aus?


----------



## sevens4 (18. Mai 2015)

Die 150mm ist, wenn das Bike mehr All Mountain aufgebaut wird und mit 160mm mehr Enduro lastig. Ist aber auch so beschrieben.
Lieferzeit ist eigentlich kein Problem.


----------



## foxrider14 (21. Mai 2015)

OK, aber hinten kommt man nicht auf 160 richtig?

Ich hoffe auf eine Probefahrt in Winterberg am Wochenende, aber wo könnte man sonst eine Probefahrt machen?


----------



## sevens4 (21. Mai 2015)

Nein, 150mm genügt auch, sonst musst Du halt das SX nehmen.


----------



## foxrider14 (21. Mai 2015)

Das hat nur leider den alten Rahmen und gibts nicht wirklich in meiner Farbe 

Aber Danke dir schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blue729 (21. Mai 2015)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr mit dem Meta längere Touren? 40Km 1000hm Mittelgebirge? MAcht das dabei Spaß und geht Bergauf oder eher nicht so?



Klar locker, 40km und 1000 hm sind ja eine humane Runde für nen Nachmittag.
Hängt alles von deiner Luft ab.
Ist halt keine CC Pfeile, sondern ein Enduro.


----------



## foxrider14 (26. Mai 2015)

Ich bin mir mit der Rahmengröße etwas unsicher. Hier gibt es ja schon ein paar die XL fahren, aber die Sprünge bei der Oberrohrlänge irritieren mich etwas.
M 591mm (21 mm zu S)
L 618mm (27 mm zu M)
XL 650mm (32 mm zu L)

Ich bin 1,90 m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 86 (wenn ich das richtig gemessen habe). Was würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Chainzuck (27. Mai 2015)

Habe mein Meta jetzt eine Woche und bin soweit zufrieden. Bikepark testen konnte ich noch nicht, da wegen Dirtmasters alle Strecken gesperrt waren.
Ich fahre jetzt bei 178 einen L Rahmen. Das wäre für die meisten wohl zu lang, aber ich mag es so gerne, also mich nicht unbedingt als Maßstab nehemen.
Laut der Commencal Größentabelle geht XL ab 188, hab dir mal die Tabelle hochgeladen.
Bist du sicher, dass du die Schrittlänge richtig gemessen hast?? Ich bin 12cm kleiner und hab ne 87er...darfst die wasserwage ruhig bis oben hin ziehen;-)


----------



## Chainzuck (27. Mai 2015)

Rappeln bei euch auch die Schaltzüge so stark im Rahmen? Hat schon einer ne einfache Lösung dafür?


----------



## foxrider14 (28. Mai 2015)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Habe mein Meta jetzt eine Woche und bin soweit zufrieden. Bikepark testen konnte ich noch nicht, da wegen Dirtmasters alle Strecken gesperrt waren.
> Ich fahre jetzt bei 178 einen L Rahmen. Das wäre für die meisten wohl zu lang, aber ich mag es so gerne, also mich nicht unbedingt als Maßstab nehemen.
> Laut der Commencal Größentabelle geht XL ab 188, hab dir mal die Tabelle hochgeladen.
> Bist du sicher, dass du die Schrittlänge richtig gemessen hast?? Ich bin 12cm kleiner und hab ne 87er...darfst die wasserwage ruhig bis oben hin ziehen;-)


Danke für die Tabelle. Aus der hatte ich ja meine Daten zu den Unterschieden bei der Oberrohrlänge.
Ich bin in Winterberg ein Tyee in XL gefahren, aber da war die Oberrohrlänge wie bei dem Meta AM V4 in L.

Schrittlänge hatte ich bisher nicht mit der Wasserwaage gemessen und jetzt bin ich bei 89,5. Das scheint schon eher zu passen, allerdings weiß ich jetzt immer noch nicht ob das XL zu groß ist oder nicht


----------



## foxrider14 (28. Mai 2015)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Rappeln bei euch auch die Schaltzüge so stark im Rahmen? Hat schon einer ne einfache Lösung dafür?


Das würde mich auch interessieren, bevor ich bestelle. Ist das wirklich laut und nervt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (28. Mai 2015)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Rappeln bei euch auch die Schaltzüge so stark im Rahmen? Hat schon einer ne einfache Lösung dafür?



Jop, aber erst wenns grob wird und dann ist eh alles andere lauter. Also besonders stören tuts mich nicht aber ja, klappern ist vorhanden. Lösung hab ich keine, aber ich hab ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht danach gesucht.


----------



## Flo(w)rider (28. Mai 2015)

Bin gestern und heute mein neues Meta V4 zum ersten Mal gefahren. 

Hat noch jemand Probleme mit dem e.thirteen extended Ritzel (1x10)? Ich komm nicht auf das größte Ritzel, also den einfachsten Gang. Hab bereits die Abstandsschraube ausgewechselt gegen die längere. Auch die L Schraube ist korrekt eingestellt. Spannung passt auch. Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende :/

Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das nur bei mir ist. Es wirkt als ob das Schaltwerk (X.7) komplett durchgestreckt ist.


----------



## Chainzuck (29. Mai 2015)

Hab auch das X7 Schaltwerk. Hat bei mir out of the box super funktioniert....
Sehr seltsam bei dir. Vlt Kette zu kurz? Ist die Schaltwerkbefestigungsschraube komplett eingedreht?  Kann ich mir aber kaum vorstellen, mein Schaltwerk war perfekt eingestellt.


----------



## Flo(w)rider (29. Mai 2015)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Hab auch das X7 Schaltwerk. Hat bei mir out of the box super funktioniert....
> Sehr seltsam bei dir. Vlt Kette zu kurz? Ist die Schaltwerkbefestigungsschraube komplett eingedreht?  Kann ich mir aber kaum vorstellen, mein Schaltwerk war perfekt eingestellt.



Kettenlänge passt eigentlich. Das mit der Schaltwerksschraube haben wir gestern im shop kontrolliert...einmal raus und wieder rein und plötzlich gings. Aber nur für 3 abfahrten und dann wars wieder genauso wie vorher -,-


----------



## Chainzuck (29. Mai 2015)

Mmh hat sie sich wieder gelockert ? Das problem hatte ich mal an nem anderen Rahmen...---> locktite


----------



## Flo(w)rider (29. Mai 2015)

Schon geschaut, ist alles fest :S


----------



## cubelix (1. Juni 2015)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike gibt es schon irgendwelche Kinderkrankheiten am v4 ?.
Hatte ein Giant Reign 1 als Testbike das klappert auch wie Sau mit den Zügen wenn es rumpe


----------



## sevens4 (1. Juni 2015)

Ja.... Es macht süchtig


----------



## Chainzuck (2. Juni 2015)

Bis jetzt find ich es super. Sitzposition bergauf finde ich sehr schön, kein Gefühl von hinten zu treten. Die etwas längeren kettenstreben nageln das Vorderrad bergauf am boden ,super !
2 Tage bikepark hat es auch hinter sich.  Das züge rappeln ist beim downhillen das letzte was ich höre. 
Das einzige was mich stört ist die Öffnung für die Züge am trerlager. Das ist ne absolute matsch und Wasser falle, glaube das innenlager wird nicht so lange halten. Muss das mal iwie schließen.


----------



## sevens4 (2. Juni 2015)

Wasser kann nicht in das Tretlager kommen. ich habe aber unten ein Loch gebohrt, damit die Pampa raus kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chainzuck (2. Juni 2015)

sevens4 schrieb:


> Wasser kann nicht in das Tretlager kommen. ich habe aber unten ein Loch gebohrt, damit die Pampa raus kann


Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber habe iwie Angst. Klar spieltson milimeterloch für sie stabilität keine Rolle, aber komisches Gefühl hätte ich schon.... Wie groß ist dein Loch?


----------



## sevens4 (2. Juni 2015)

5mm da unten ist eigentlich keine Belastung mehr. habe mir schon überlegt einen schwamm hinein zu stopfen, mehr wegen dem Dreck. dass Problem ist der Steuersatz, wenn du es abspritzt und das Wasser im Rohr hoch geht, liegt der über auf dem Lager. war ziemlich erstaunt als ich die Gabel ausgebaut habe, wieviel Dreck schon da war


----------



## Flo(w)rider (4. Juni 2015)

Hab mir jetzt ein x.9 Schaltwerk geholt, bis jetzt funktioniert alles so wie es soll 

Und von commencal bekomm ich den wert vom x.7 ersetzt und nachdem ichs eingeschickt hab ein neues schaltwerk von sram (y)


----------



## Chainzuck (4. Juni 2015)

Ja super! Gut zu hören das der Service auch nach Umstellung auf Versand, schnell und kulant ist!!


----------



## Chainzuck (5. Juni 2015)

Flo(w)rider schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt ein x.9 Schaltwerk geholt, bis jetzt funktioniert alles so wie es soll
> 
> Und von commencal bekomm ich den wert vom x.7 ersetzt und nachdem ichs eingeschickt hab ein neues schaltwerk von sram (y)


Um noch mal auf dein Problem zurück zukommen.
Hatte heute nach dem Bikepark genau das gleiche Problem. 
Habs mir zu hause angeschaut und es liegt natürlich wie von dir vermutet an der Abstandsschraube. Die hat sich an ihrem Gegenstück zum abstützen vorbei gedreht/ bzw ist verbogen. Das passiert wohl bei der Montage. Hat die Schraube Kontakt zum gegenhalter und dreht man weiter, dreht sie siech an ihm vorbei und verbiegt. Hab ne neue schraube genommen und bei der Montage das Schaltwerk per Hand vom Abstandshalter weggezogen, dann die Schraube weit genug rein und dann Schaltwerk losslassen. Jetzt ist sie nicht verbogen und stützt sich grade ab. 
Funktioniert wieder top.
Wird wohl aber nur eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis sie wieder am Gegenhalter vorbei wandert...der ist einfach zu schmal konstruiert, 2mm mehr dicke und die Schraube könnte nicht dran vorbei.


----------



## neiduck (10. Juni 2015)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/commencal-meta-x4-race-review-2015.html

Hi an alle V4 user und solche die es werden wollen. Hier ein Review von Pinkbike....
Have fun..


----------



## un1e4shed (10. Juni 2015)

hier ein paar Bilder vom 2016er Modell:
https://www.facebook.com/commencalv...5539294520623/855502307857655/?type=1&theater

Bis auf die andere Lackierung hat sich aber wohl nichts getan...


----------



## neiduck (10. Juni 2015)

Finde das Bike nach wie vor geil...Über Design lässt sich ja streiten aber sollte das so produziert werden finde ich die 2015er Modelle schöner...Schon alleine der Schrift Font ist 2015 obercool....


----------



## foxrider14 (10. Juni 2015)

Da bin ich auch froh, dass ich jetzt mein ESSENTIAL PLUS noch in XL bekommen habe. Bin zwar noch nicht viel gefahren, aber L wäre bestimmt nicht besser gewesen. Mit dem 2016er Design hätte ich es mir wohl eher nicht gekauft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxrider14 (10. Juni 2015)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Jop, aber erst wenns grob wird und dann ist eh alles andere lauter. Also besonders stören tuts mich nicht aber ja, klappern ist vorhanden. Lösung hab ich keine, aber ich hab ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht danach gesucht.


Also ich werde mir bald mal die Zeit nehmen (müssen) und eine Lösung dafür suchen! Das Geklapper nervt mich ja auch schon, wenn ich nur über die Straße fahre.


----------



## Chainzuck (11. Juni 2015)

Bei mir reicht es immer einmal kurz den den zug nen Stück rauszuziehen, dan ist 100m ruhe. Man müsste also nur iwie verhindern, dasss die Züge zuweit in den Rahmen rutschen. Kabelbinder,Schrumofschlauch,Knete oder sowas könnte man vlt nehmen.


----------



## holgersen (13. Juni 2015)

Bauschaum


----------



## neiduck (30. Juni 2015)

Hab nen großes Knacken am meinem Meta V4.
Ich finde einfach nicht die Stelle um da Ruhe reinzubekommen. Wenn ich das Bike mit Wasser sauber gemacht habe dann ist mal für kurze Zeit Ruhe. Gelenke und alle beweglichen Teile habe ich schon mit Balistol versorgt. Aber das Knacken bleibt. Kurbel habe ich auch schon ausgebaut allerdings kann ich nicht sagen ob das Lager unter Last hier der Störenfried ist. Zumindest ist das Knacken auch vorhanden wenn ich aus dem Sattel gehe. Ich denke
Habt ihr schon Probleme gehabt? Das es die Züge sind meine ich eigentlich nicht aber wer weis....


----------



## un1e4shed (30. Juni 2015)

An meinem Hinterbau hat sich wirklich schon jede Schraube gelockert... Und dann hats auch geknackt.
Hab ihn dann einmal komplett zerlegt, jede Schraube mit Locktite gesichert und seither hält das auch.
Bei dir wird das auch der Fall sein, aber einfach nur nachziehen bringt nicht viel! Brauchst aufjeden Fall ordentlich mittelfesten Locktite


----------



## neiduck (30. Juni 2015)

Ok Danke für die Info , dann lege ich mal den Schlüssel an.
Locktite is kein Problem hab ich greifbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neiduck (2. Juli 2015)

Kurze Info an euch.
Schrauben vom Hinterbau waren alle fest. Knacken weiterhin vorhanden gewesen 
Hab den Service von Commencal angeschrieben.
Die wussten sofort wo die kritische Stelle ist.
Die Verbindung zwischen Rahmen und Schaltauge war der richtige Hinweis. Als schnelle Hilfe erst mal eingeprüht und nun is Ruhe.
Demontage erfolgt später.
Gleich ein ganz anderes Fahrgefühl...
Schon krass wie der Rahmen da als Klangkörper fungiert. Ich hätte schwören können dass das Tretlager der Grund ist.


----------



## un1e4shed (2. Juli 2015)

neiduck schrieb:


> Kurze Info an euch.
> Schrauben vom Hinterbau waren alle fest. Knacken weiterhin vorhanden gewesen
> Hab den Service von Commencal angeschrieben.
> Die wussten sofort wo die kritische Stelle ist.
> ...



Du meinst diese riesige Mutter füs Schaltauge? Die war bei mir auch locker^^


----------



## neiduck (2. Juli 2015)

Nein die Mutter war nicht locker. Aber die Verbindung des Rahmens zum Schaltauge hat bei mir geknarzt bzw. ist dem Service wohl auch schon als kritische Stelle bekannt. 
Etwas Telfon Spray an die Stelle und Ruhe ist im Karton....


----------



## sinex (13. Juli 2015)

So, mein Meta V4 ist auch bestellt und ich freu mich schon wahnsinnig. Hoffe bloß, dass ich mir die L bei 181cm KG und 84cm SL nicht zu groß ist. 
Weis zufällig auch noch jemand, ob die Buchsen aus dem x-Fusion Dämpfer auch in den Float X passen? Das wär nämlich das erste, was getauscht werden würde


----------



## le-zero (13. Juli 2015)

Diese Woche soll laut Commencal das 2016er Race-Modell in den Shop kommen, zur Vorbestellung. Lieferung ab Ende Juli.
Weitere Modelle dann im September.
Dann hoffe ich mal drauf, dass die Büchse so aussieht wie die, die Nico Quère fährt, gefällt mir schon besser als die aktuellen Lackierungen.


----------



## un1e4shed (14. Juli 2015)

Hier mal mein v4 in Aktion:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1863500


----------



## sinex (15. Juli 2015)

Kann mir denn keiner sagen, welche Maße die Dämpferbuchsen haben? Habe bald das ganze Internet dazu durchgeforstet 

edit: sorry ich glaub ich war blind.... *Dämpfer:* 200x57mm (22,2×10 / 14x10mm Hardware)


----------



## un1e4shed (15. Juli 2015)

sinex schrieb:


> Kann mir denn keiner sagen, welche Maße die Dämpferbuchsen haben? Habe bald das ganze Internet dazu durchgeforstet


Steht doch auf der Homepage...

22,2x10mm front 14x10mm rear


----------



## DocThrasher (15. Juli 2015)

Also ... http://foxracingshox.de/info/mein-kontakt.html

Einfach eine Mail hin ... die Antwort kommt in der Regel recht zügig.


----------



## Chainzuck (26. Juli 2015)

sinex schrieb:


> So, mein Meta V4 ist auch bestellt und ich freu mich schon wahnsinnig. Hoffe bloß, dass ich mir die L bei 181cm KG und 84cm SL nicht zu groß ist.
> Weis zufällig auch noch jemand, ob die Buchsen aus dem x-Fusion Dämpfer auch in den Float X passen? Das wär nämlich das erste, was getauscht werden würde


Hey! Hast du dem XFusion wenigstens mal ne Chance gegeben? Wenn ja wie fandest du ihn? Fahr jetzt schon ne weile mit dem XFusion, auch im Bikepark und auch recht erfolgreich Rennen. Bin soweit zufrieden, macht was er soll. Da er aber hier meist nicht sehr gut wegkommt, bzw er als so schlecht erachtet wird, dass man ihn sofort tauschen muss, würde ich gerne wissen, ob sich der Tausch gegen einen höherwertigen Dämpfer merklich positiv auf die Performance auswirkt. Hab da an nen Monarch + gedacht, den gibts im Bikemarkt schon für um 200€. Ist der wirklich so viel besser? Oder ist kommt der XFusion nur schlecht weg, weils halt ein XFusion ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevens4 (27. Juli 2015)

ich hatte zuerst das komplette bike mit x Fusion Dämpfer bestellt, dann einen Rahmen, welcher ich aufgebaut habe mit bos Dämpfer und Gabel. mir persönlich hatte der x Fusion mehr pepp, gerade beim abdrücken, wo der  bos die Energie verschluckt. wenn die x Fusion passt, lasse ihn im Rahmen


----------



## sinex (27. Juli 2015)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Hey! Hast du dem XFusion wenigstens mal ne Chance gegeben? Wenn ja wie fandest du ihn? Fahr jetzt schon ne weile mit dem XFusion, auch im Bikepark und auch recht erfolgreich Rennen. Bin soweit zufrieden, macht was er soll. Da er aber hier meist nicht sehr gut wegkommt, bzw er als so schlecht erachtet wird, dass man ihn sofort tauschen muss, würde ich gerne wissen, ob sich der Tausch gegen einen höherwertigen Dämpfer merklich positiv auf die Performance auswirkt. Hab da an nen Monarch + gedacht, den gibts im Bikemarkt schon für um 200€. Ist der wirklich so viel besser? Oder ist kommt der XFusion nur schlecht weg, weils halt ein XFusion ist?



Ich muss gestehen, dass ich den keinen Meter gefahren bin. Mir wurde jetzt schon von mehreren Seiten erzählt, dass ich dem Unrecht tue. Aber da der Fox bald in den Service geht werd ich mal den X-Fusion testen. Wenn es dich interessiert poste ich nachher mal wie ich den direkten Vergleich sehe.
Ich hab halt leider schlechte Erfahrungen mit Luftdämpfern ohne Piggy-Back auf langen Abfahrten gemacht. Hatte nie ein konsitentes Setup. Im Mittelgebirge auf gemässigten Trails war das aber egal.


----------



## Chainzuck (27. Juli 2015)

sinex schrieb:


> Aber da der Fox bald in den Service geht werd ich mal den X-Fusion testen. Wenn es dich interessiert poste ich nachher mal wie ich den direkten Vergleich sehe.


Das fände ich sehr interessant .
Ja die Piggieback notwendigkeit, hab ich hier bei den 250hm Abfahrten eher weniger, der Dämpfer wird zwar spürbar warm, aber er bleibt noch konsistent.


----------



## foxrider14 (6. August 2015)

Kann mir jemand bei der Auswahl der richtigen RockShox Reverb Stealth helfen? 31,6 ist mir klar, aber wie messe ich ob lieber 125 oder 150?

Und ist die 125 immer 420 und die 150 immer 430 mm lang? 

Fahre Größe XL


----------



## deralteser (6. August 2015)

foxrider14 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand bei der Auswahl der richtigen RockShox Reverb Stealth helfen? 31,6 ist mir klar, aber wie messe ich ob lieber 125 oder 150?
> 
> Und ist die 125 immer 420 und die 150 immer 430 mm lang?
> 
> Fahre Größe XL



Vielleicht hilft das:


----------



## foxrider14 (7. August 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, nach meiner Messung und der Tabelle habe ich mich jetzt für die 125 Reverb entschieden...


----------



## deralteser (7. August 2015)

foxrider14 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, nach meiner Messung und der Tabelle habe ich mich jetzt für die 125 Reverb entschieden...


Gerne! Hab ich durch Zufall bei einer ähnlichen Problemlösung gefunden. Der Überblick ist wirklich gut!


----------



## Capra-Palatina (29. Oktober 2015)

So, dann würde ich euch gerne mal mein Projekt vorstellen.

Fullcustom Meta ´16 für´n guten Freund aufgebaut.
Der ´16er Rahmen kam bereits vor zwei Wochen. Pate zum ausschlachten war ein unnötiges Haibike mit top Komponenten.




      

Was noch dringend passieren muss zur kompletten Vollendung:
- Sattelklemme in blank ohne Schnellspanner (nur für die Optik  )
- Steuersatzerhöhung um 1cm (um die Enduro Geometrie zu erreichen)
- Unterrohr an drei Punkten Ausschäumen (Das Klappern der Züge ist einfach zu arg)
- Steinschlagschutzfolie auf´s Unterrohr und Kettenstreben


----------



## adrolli (29. Oktober 2015)

Und es fährt sich ... sabber ... wie wenn einem die Trail-Engel auf Fox-Schwingen tragen ... lechtz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxrider14 (29. Oktober 2015)

@ *Capra-Palatina*

Schön aufgebaut! 

Und du planst das wirklich auszuschäumen? Wie bekommst du das Zeug wieder raus?
Mich nervt das auch tierisch, aber ich hatte noch keine Zeit eine Lösung zu finden.
Mein Plan war eigentlich die Leitungen irgendwie am Eingang zu fixieren, damit sie im Rohr nicht flattern. Oder von unten weitere Leitungen bzw. etwas leichtes Kabelähnliches aus stabilem Schaumstoff rein zu stopfen.


----------



## sevens4 (29. Oktober 2015)

Statt Schaum einen Ballon im Rohr aufblasen, klingt zwar komisch funktioniert aber


----------



## Capra-Palatina (30. Oktober 2015)

Jau, sowas wie den Ballon hatte ich auch schon im Sinn (zurechtgeschnittenes, verschweißtes altes Stück Schlauch). Hatte aber Zweifel an der Haltbarkeit. Hast Du schon Erfahrungen mit einem Ballon machen können? Das wäre ja super simpel!

Meine Idee war das Rad so aufzuhängen das das Unterrohr horizontal ist (damit nichts wegläuft), das dann nicht komplett sondern nur an drei Punkten ausschaumen, mit einem vorher markierten Schlauch aus dem Aquaristikbedarf. Vorher ein zwei Probespritzer in einem Stück Rohr zum testen und gucken wie´s quillt.

Der Ballon muss getestet werden! Alleine schon wegen der Sauerei! Dank Dir @sevens4 !


----------



## sevens4 (30. Oktober 2015)

der guide in Canada hat das gemacht, die Idee fand ich gut, dadurch kommt unten beim trettlager auch weniger Schmutz hetein


----------



## DocThrasher (30. Oktober 2015)

Ist das Tretlagergehäuse beim V4 offen?


----------



## sevens4 (30. Oktober 2015)

vom Unterrohr zum trettlagergehäuse wo die Leitungen herauskommen ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (30. Oktober 2015)

Aber so ein Luftballon hällt die Luft doch nicht lange oder?


----------



## cubelix (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich bringe mal den Softball ins Spiel aus der Spielwarenabteilung.
Leicht,Billig,Wartungsfrei


----------



## Capra-Palatina (30. Oktober 2015)

Eine feine Idee auf jeden Fall, aber Softbälle saugen sich voll Wasser und Du müsstst auch irgendwie drei über die Rohrlänge verteilen damit Ruhe herscht, oder?
Werde es erst mit einem Ballon probieren. Mit sowas da! 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/272030829136?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Folgenden Gedanken habe ich dabei. Wenn der nicht sein eigentliches Volume erreichen kann müsste eigentlich ordentliche Wandstärke übrig bleiben um recht unempfinlich zu bleiben.
Vielen Dank @sevens4 für den Ballon-Gedanken, ich werde berichten!
@adrolli Du, ich bräuchte das Rad nochmal


----------



## adrolli (30. Oktober 2015)

Hmm, muss ich dafür absteigen?


----------



## Capra-Palatina (30. Oktober 2015)

Mehr Nosewheelies üben bis dahin, Hinterrad muss raus


----------



## Irvine78 (30. Oktober 2015)

in jedem baumarkt gibt die schaumstoffröhren zum isolieren von warmwasserleitungen. einfach ins unterror schieben, die züge durch und ruhe ist.


----------



## adrolli (30. Oktober 2015)

Ahh Stirnklatsch, da liegen sogar noch welche hier irgendwo hier rum, die könnten passen.
Danke @Irvine78 ... ist halt auch mal ne gute Idee, oder @Capra-Palatina ?


----------



## marv100 (31. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen 
Habe mir auch ein Meta v4 gegönnt in Größe L
Es gibt eine Frage sind da Schutzfolie dran
Wen nein kann man die irgendwo kaufen?


----------



## Capra-Palatina (31. Oktober 2015)

Gratuliere! Gute Entscheidung!

Nein es sind leider keine dran. Außer dem wirklich sehr gelungenen Kettenstrebenschutz.
Die mit dem Würfel  sind da garnicht schlecht und lassen sich sauber montieren.
http://www.cube.eu/equipment/zubeho...roduct/cube-frame-protection-mtb-transparent/
Bekommst Du auch in Meterware zum selber Schnibbeln.
http://www.amazon.de/3M-Schutz-Folie-Meterware-1000mm/dp/B0017SBH10
Viel Erfolg beim Kleben und Spaß mit dem neuen Bike!


----------



## marv100 (31. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Antwort 
Werde ich mir direkt besorgen 
Bin Mega gespannt auf das bike 
Kommt wohl nächste Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevens4 (3. November 2015)

wird jeweils mitgeliefert


----------



## marv100 (9. November 2015)

Abend zusammen 
Ich hab nen Problem mit dem xfusion Dämpfer bekomme den nicht eingestellt. 
Wenn ich den auf 30 Prozent sag einstellen rausche ich einfach so durch den Federweg bis Anschlag. Bin jetzt schon auf 20 Prozent gegangen und das Problem bleibt, der Ring rutscht immer komplett vom Dämpfer runter. Mache keine Sprünge, fahr nur trail runter. Wiege mit Ausrüstung ca 75 kg.


----------



## Chainzuck (9. November 2015)

Hey! Kann dir leider nicht helfen, aber mir gehts genauso. Fahre ihn u. 10-15Prozent, bei mehr schlägt er mir im bikepark auf jeder Fahrt durch. Liegt am Dampfer hat nichts mit Einstellen zu tun.


----------



## DocThrasher (10. November 2015)

"Liegt am Dampfer hat nichts mit Einstellen zu tun."

Kann ja nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein, oder?


----------



## Chainzuck (10. November 2015)

DocThrasher schrieb:


> "Liegt am Dampfer hat nichts mit Einstellen zu tun."
> 
> Kann ja nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein, oder?


Was meinst du? 
Mit den gegebenen Einstellungen des Dämpfers kann ich daran nichts ändern. Gibt ja nur Luftdruck,Rebound, 3Modi Druckstufe.
Man müsste die Luftkammer verkleinern.
Werde mir aber über den Winter nen neuen/gebrauchten Dampfer holen.


----------



## sevens4 (10. November 2015)

Luftkammer verkleinern, dürfte nicht so ein Problem sein


----------



## frank70 (10. November 2015)

kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so sein muss


----------



## marv100 (14. November 2015)

Hallo, 
Hab mir jetzt nen Rock Shox monarch rc3 plus  Debonair. Finde aber jetzt nicht die Hülsen dafür. Hat schon einer sich die Hülsen besorgt und kann mit einen links schicken. Gruß Marvin


----------



## Capra-Palatina (14. November 2015)

http://huber-bushings.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## campariseven (17. November 2015)

Hi Leute!

Hat irgendjemand Berichte zum Marzocchi-Fahrwerk gefunden?
CR350NCR + MARZOCCHI 053 S3C2R?

Danke/LG
Reinhard


----------



## PR-Music (26. November 2015)

Hi,

habe mir das meta AM v4 in L als Rahmen bestellte. habe noch einen BOS KIRK mit dem Tune KI-03 zuhause leiegn welches eingebaut werden soll. Passt der Tune?

Ich blicke das mit dem PF92 lager nicht ganz. Es gibt dafür anscheinend 24mm und 30mm breite Kurbelachsen die eingebaut werden können? Welche Kurbeln kann man da einbauen? 

Wäre für Tipps sehr dankbar.


----------



## un1e4shed (26. November 2015)

PR-Music schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich blicke das mit dem PF92 lager nicht ganz. Es gibt dafür anscheinend 24mm und 30mm breite Kurbelachsen die eingebaut werden können? Welche Kurbeln kann man da einbauen?
> 
> Wäre für Tipps sehr dankbar.



Die Kurbelachse richtet sich na dem Tretlager...  Du hast also die Wahl, brauchst dann nur das passende Tretlager!


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (27. November 2015)

Hat jemand mal mittlerweile einen Float X2 ausprobiert ? Passt der?

Grüße


----------



## cubelix (27. November 2015)

Sieht so aus.


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (27. November 2015)

Doof nur, dass es kein Float X2 ist.. Sondern ein Float X.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (28. November 2015)

Sorry x2 ....kann mir nicht vorstellen das der passt.


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (28. November 2015)

Danke für das Bild, kannte ich noch nicht. 

Sind das deine Dämpfer ? Könntest du evtl. die Luftkammern mal nachmessen ?


----------



## cubelix (28. November 2015)

Leider nicht.... sind nicht meine Dämpfer.


----------



## PR-Music (28. November 2015)

Hi,

habe mir das meta AM v4 in L als Rahmen bestellte. habe noch einen BOS KIRK mit dem Tune KI-03 zuhause liegen welches eingebaut werden soll. Laut der bos chartlist ist das der richtige, laut commencal die mir geantwortet haben gäbe es angeblich einen specific tune für das meta. Aber ob es das ki03 ist konnten sie mir nicht sagen. Habe irgendwo gelesen, das mit dem tune ki03 es nicht so prickelnd wäre. Rauscht angeblich durch ganzen federweg trotz sehr vieler spacer innen. Hat jemand ähnliche erfahrungen?
Wäre für Tipps sehr dankbar.


----------



## cubelix (28. November 2015)

Frage mal Nico von Trailfirebikes.de er macht auch Fahrwerkstuning er kann Dir evtl weiterhelfen.


----------



## sevens4 (28. November 2015)

Ich hatte den Kirk verbaut gehabt, bin aber zimlich entäuscht vom Dämpfer. Rauscht schnell durch den Federweg und dies trotz hohen Druckes und ringen in der Kammer. Der billige X Fusion war da vom Gefühl her viel aktiver und hat das Bike auch bei jeder Welle beschleunigt, wo der Bos sich verschluckt.


----------



## Chainzuck (28. November 2015)

Bei mir rauscht der xfusion auch durch. Muss den mit 15% fahren, sonst hauts den O-Ring ständig durch. Missbrauche das Rad aber auch als Mini-DH.
Is halt komisch,weil das Meta ja eigentlich als progressiv designt und kommuniziert wurde.


----------



## sevens4 (28. November 2015)

Da staune ich auch immer, am meisten wenn in einen Bike Bravo jeweils von 25-30 % SAG die Rede ist, bei mir haut das jeweils nie hin ob Gabel oder Dämpfer, max. 20 % ist bei mir die Regel


----------



## PR-Music (29. November 2015)

sevens4 schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Kirk verbaut gehabt, bin aber zimlich entäuscht vom Dämpfer. Rauscht schnell durch den Federweg und dies trotz hohen Druckes und ringen in der Kammer. Der billige X Fusion war da vom Gefühl her viel aktiver und hat das Bike auch bei jeder Welle beschleunigt, wo der Bos sich verschluckt.


Aber welchen Tune hatte der KirK, da gibt ja Unterschiede?


----------



## sevens4 (29. November 2015)

Ich hatte den mit dem Rahmen bei Commencal bestellt,müsste also vom Tune her passen. Ich hatte aber auch ein Orbea mit dem Kirk serienmässig verbaut und es war das gleiche. Die Deville ist für mich immer noch eine der besten Gabeln, aber vom Dämpfer bin ich etwas enttäuscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PR-Music (30. November 2015)

Sehe ich genauso. Meine Bos Idylle SC - ein Traum. Der Kirk, ist eigenartig, und macht auch eigenartige Geräusche.

Ich bin gerade dabei mir ein Schaltgruppe zusammenzustellen.
Wegen Neunaufbau und dem Preislsietungsverhätniss habe ich mich nun für *SRAM GX 1x11* entschieden, entegegen normaler Sram PG-1050 Kassete mit 11-36 + 42 Ritzel von OneComponens (mit 16 Ritzel), obwohl es super funzt an meinen Enduro Evo 2013. Ich sehe nur gerade, dass im Vergleich zu anderen Lagergehäusen, das Lagergehäuse vom Meta mir extrem breit vorkommt, ganze 92mm. Brauche ich da eine spezielle Kurbelachsenlänge als sonst, oder kann ich das alles nehmen? Irgendwie finde ich bei allen Kurbeln aber immer nur: Gehäusebreite 68/73mm. Zur Auswahl steht das aus der GX-Serie *S1400*, vl. das *e*thirteen TRS+*

Danke für Tipps.


----------



## Plumpssack (30. November 2015)

Du brauchst ein PF92 Pressfit Innenlager und bei Sram dann dementsprechend eine GXP Kurbel (keine BB30 Kurbel).


----------



## PR-Music (30. November 2015)

das ist mir schon klar, es geht um die "Länge" der Achse der Kurbel mit GXP. Gibts da Unterschiedliche Längen die ich beachten muss? Wäre mir neu? Wenn ich mich an die Kurbel an meinem verkauften Strive versuche zu erinnern, da kommt mir die Vermutung, Sie wäre zu kurz gewesen?

Innenlager dafür finde ich...


----------



## DocThrasher (30. November 2015)

Hi,

Du kannst jede Standard GXP Kurbel nehmen. Musst halt dann schaun, welches Innenlager Du hast und welche Breite der Achse.

Es gibt noch längere GXP Kurbeln, aber die sind nur für einige Downhill-Rahmen.

Innenlager z.B.: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Edelstahl-Pressfit-Innenlager-41x24mm-Modell-2015-p43138/


----------



## PR-Music (30. November 2015)

Hi,

ich muss gucken für welche Marke ich mich entscheide, und danach muss ich das passendes BB92 Innenlager kaufen. Soweit war ich auch schon. 

Meine Frage bezieht sich nur noch auf die Breite der Achse der GXP Kurbel? Gibts da verschiedene Breiten der Kurbelachsen?

Ich frage deswegen, da ich mal an meinen Speci die Standard verbaute BB30 Alukurbel gegen eine BB30 Carbonkurbel S2200 getauscht hate und diese war komischerweite ca. 10-15mm schmaler? Hat zwar auch irgendiwe gepasst aber jetzt stehe ich etwas mehr mit den Beinen bei einander als vorher ;-)

Gibt es sowas auch bei den BB92 GXP Kurbeln?

Siehe Anhang


----------



## Plumpssack (30. November 2015)

Es gibt nur die stabdard gxp wellen und gxp wellen für 83mm bsa. Du brauchst die normale für 68/73 bsa.


----------



## PR-Music (30. November 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Es gibt nur die stabdard gxp wellen und gxp wellen für 83mm bsa. Du brauchst die normale für 68/73 bsa.



Danke


----------



## un1e4shed (30. November 2015)

PR-Music schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich muss gucken für welche Marke ich mich entscheide, und danach muss ich das passendes BB92 Innenlager kaufen. Soweit war ich auch schon.
> 
> ...




Du meinst wahrscheinlich den Q-Faktor. Da gibts bei Sram 2 Verschiedene (156mm und 168mm), aber beim Meta AM passt glaub ich nur der 168mm Q-Faktor. Wie das bei anderen Herstellern ist, weiß ich nicht


----------



## Plumpssack (30. November 2015)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Du meinst wahrscheinlich den Q-Faktor. Da gibts bei Sram 2 Verschiedene (156mm und 168mm), aber beim Meta AM passt glaub ich nur der 168mm Q-Faktor. Wie das bei anderen Herstellern ist, weiß ich nicht


Das gibts nur bei XX1 und XX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PR-Music (8. Dezember 2015)

Hi. 

Welche Buchsen braucht man für den Kirk? Die von der Homepage sind für den Monarch.

Gruß  Paul


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (10. Dezember 2015)

Hab mir anfang der Woche nun auch n Meta bestellt, wie lange hat bei euch die Lieferung gedauert ? 

Grüße


----------



## PR-Music (10. Dezember 2015)

5 AT, nur Rahmen


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (10. Dezember 2015)

Ah ok, dann nächste Woche wohl , ich habe auch nur Rahmen mit Dämpfer bestellt.

Danke.


----------



## DocThrasher (10. Dezember 2015)

PR-Music schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Welche Buchsen braucht man für den Kirk? Die von der Homepage sind für den Monarch.
> 
> Gruß  Paul




*SHOCK SPACER DIMENSION* 22,2x10mm haut / 14x10mm bas


----------



## san_andreas (11. Dezember 2015)

Denke auch über ein V4 nach.
Bin ja eigentlich BOS-Fan, aber der Monarch ist wohl besser für den Rahmen ?

Und welche Größe empfehlt ihr ? Bin 1,86m und tendiere zum XL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PR-Music (11. Dezember 2015)

DocThrasher schrieb:


> *SHOCK SPACER DIMENSION* 22,2x10mm haut / 14x10mm bas


Die passen doch nur in einen monarch?


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (11. Dezember 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Denke auch über ein V4 nach.
> Bin ja eigentlich BOS-Fan, aber der Monarch ist wohl besser für den Rahmen ?
> 
> Und welche Größe empfehlt ihr ? Bin 1,86m und tendiere zum XL.




Ich habe mir ein L bestellt - ich bin ~1,79 groß.

Würde an deiner stelle auch ein XL nehmen.


----------



## DocThrasher (11. Dezember 2015)

PR-Music schrieb:


> Die passen doch nur in einen monarch?



Dachte, dass sei eine allg. Angabe ... fahre aber auch nen Fox ... Ruf doch fix mal bei Commencal an ... dann haste es 100%ig. ((+376) 73 74 81)

Greetz


----------



## Chainzuck (11. Dezember 2015)

Bei ebenfalls 1,79 und fahre nen L Rahmen. Ich finds gut so, da ich lange Bikes mag, dürfte aber keine kürzeren Beine haben. Ist schon ein ganz schönes Gerät. Von der Länge kannst du schon ein XL nehmen, aber dann hast du auch ein 52cm Sitzrohr, kommt auf deine Beinlänge an. Und der Radstand liegt dann glaube ich über 1200mm. Das muss man mögen, ich finds in Ordnung, aber vielen im Forum wäre das nicht "wendig und verspielt genug".


----------



## PR-Music (15. Dezember 2015)

PR-Music schrieb:


> Die passen doch nur in einen monarch?


Meine Rechereche ergab folgendes:

Commencal Support: keine Ahnung, frag BOS!
BOS: keine Antwort
Ich habe über die Chartlist von Feb. 2015 herausbekommen:  Die genaue Bezeichnung und Artikelnummer heisst 14x10 (151310-D-037) im ganzen www nicht zu finden.
Sportsnut: Fragen direkt nochmals bei BOS, wussten auch nicht weiter.

RIDICULOUS!!!

Jetzt meine Frage an Euch. Was Passt besser zum Rahmen? Der BOS KIRK oder der Monarch mit (laut Commencal mit ML Tune)?

Hat jemand den Monarch mit MM probiert? Wiege 95kg fahrfertig. Danke für eine schnelle Antwort.

P.S. finden nur den MM zu kaufen, nicht den ML?

LG Paul


----------



## trailboss79 (15. Dezember 2015)

Also ich würde einen Marzocchi 053 reintun! Kannste alles schön Einstellen bis es passt. Der originale Monarch im ML Tune war jetzt nicht so der Brüller in meinem Meta....


----------



## PR-Music (15. Dezember 2015)

Wa hat dir nicht gefallen? Braucht man da wieder irgendwelche exotischen Buchsen, oder gehen auch die für den Monarch? Vl. taugt der in MM mehr? Jemand Erfahrung. 
Ich müsste es bald wissen, habe hier den Krik liegen und gerade eben auch einen Interessenten der Ihn abkaufen würde, würde Ihn natürlich nur ungern veräussern wenn ich weiss dass er passt und am besten taugt.


----------



## un1e4shed (15. Dezember 2015)

PR-Music schrieb:


> Meine Rechereche ergab folgendes:
> 
> Commencal Support: keine Ahnung, frag BOS!
> BOS: keine Antwort
> ...



EiEi... Nimm halt einfach Buchsen von Huber! Der Stephan macht das schon dass es passt! 

Ich hab übrigens den Monarch RC3+ in MM montiert. Fährt sich klasse! Wiege aber etwa 78kg fahrfertig.


----------



## trailboss79 (15. Dezember 2015)

Der Monarch in ML hat meiner Meinung nach zuviel Dämpfung. Auf eher langsamen Wurzelpassagen gingen die Schläge recht ungefiltert zu mir weiter. Bei Highspeed funktionierte der Monarch nicht schlecht, aber mit dem 053er und dem ''richtigen'' Setup sind Wurzelteppiche ein Vergnügen. Dafür ist das Meta halt nicht mehr so straff für verspielte Sachen, aber das würde man wohl auch noch irgendwie hinkriegen.


----------



## PR-Music (15. Dezember 2015)

Verstehe, aber das klingt ja fast schon so, als wäre ML bei der Auslieferung nicht der richtige Tune und eher MM geiegnet. So was ähnliches meine ich über das Strive 2011-2014 gelesen zu haben: mit ML ausgeliefert, und jeder empfand den MM besser. Der Marzocchi ist halt gleich fast doppelt so teuer.

Wegen Staphan von Huber Bushing: Er macht eirgntlich nichts mehr für BOS weil es nicht seinem Baukastensystem entspricht, ist halt 12.7mm und nicht 12mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailboss79 (15. Dezember 2015)

Der MM wäre in der Compression ja noch härter als der ML und nach meinem Dünken noch schlechter... Ein gutes Fahrwerk kostet halt ein paar Euros, dafür steigt der Allroundwert des Metas um ein paar Punkte!


----------



## un1e4shed (15. Dezember 2015)

Naja kommt mit Sicherheit auch auf das komplette Setup drauf an. Ich fahre das MM Tune mit 30% Sag, ohne Volumespacer in der DebonAir Kammer.
Bei weniger Compression müsste ich ja auf der Ebene mit geschlossener Druckstufe fahren, sonst würds schaukeln....


----------



## PR-Music (15. Dezember 2015)

und wie viel wiegst du? Ich meine bei 95kg müsst ich definitiv bei MM 3-4 Ringe reinlegen


----------



## un1e4shed (15. Dezember 2015)

78kg fahrfertig.
Ja, da könntest du Recht haben.


----------



## PR-Music (15. Dezember 2015)

Müsste also auch MM gehen. Sonst jemand hier der einen MM Tune fährt?


----------



## un1e4shed (15. Dezember 2015)

Kann das sein, dass die ML Empfehlung seitens Commencal nur für den Monarch ohne DebonAir Kammer gilt? Die haben ja bereits beides verkauft.


----------



## PR-Music (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe zwar nach DebonAir gefragt, Antwort war leider nur RS Monarch Plus RC3. 

Habe eben nochmals gefragt ob das wirklich für den DebonAir gilt?


----------



## trailboss79 (15. Dezember 2015)

So fertig mit der diskutiererei! Bestell dir einen 053er!!!!!! Kaufbefehl!!!! ;-)


----------



## PR-Music (15. Dezember 2015)

trailboss79 schrieb:


> So fertig mit der diskutiererei! Bestell dir einen 053er!!!!!! Kaufbefehl!!!! ;-)


Ok, ich lege 300,- vor und du die fehlenden 200,- dazu. ;-)

Dieser META Aufbau artet eh gerade preislich etwas aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte meine Bos Bushings hierher:







Sitzen in England, super nett, super flink.


----------



## PR-Music (15. Dezember 2015)

für Kirk und das Meta Am V4? 

Wenn ja: Was hat der Spass gekostet und hättest du ne genau Bezeichnung (hilft sicher auch anderen hier später mal im Forum). Danke


----------



## san_andreas (15. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir waren die für einen Void, die machen aber Bushings für alle Bos:

http://j-techsuspension.co.uk/pages/products/mount-kits-bushings.php

Kosten ~35 Euro der Satz


----------



## PR-Music (16. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

@*un1e4shed. *
War gut, dass ich da nochmal angefragt hab bei Commencal.

Ich habe zwar am Anfang gleich nach dem TUNE vom DebonAir gefragt, Antwort bezog sich jedoch nur auf einen Monarch Plus RC3 (lesen die Leute nicht richtig?) Wie auch immer.

Eben nochmal explizit nach einem DebonAir gefragt und Antwort (O-Ton): Yes, with Monarch DebonAir its ok (MM)

P.S. und jetzt schreibt er wieder was anderes: The best Tune for the Meta ist ML?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## un1e4shed (16. Dezember 2015)

Naja das heißt wohl, das ein MM Tune Ok ist aber das ML Tune wohl besser passt


----------



## trailboss79 (16. Dezember 2015)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Naja das heißt wohl, das ein MM Tune Ok ist aber das ML Tune wohl besser passt


 Am besten gleich einen ML3 bestellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KWC-toiletspray (18. Dezember 2015)

Meins ist Dienstag auch gekommen 

Heute noch die neue Stütze verbauen und dann erstmal fertig, Schaltung und ggfs. Kurbel wird dann noch kommendes Jahr geändert.
Die Bremsscheibe hinten wird noch auf 180er geändert, aktuell 200, da der sattel ohne versatz des Adapter (wie bei 180er der Fall ist) nicht passt. Muss noch einen anderen Adapter suchen (PM Adapter auf 180 mit Versatz).


----------



## xreastx (18. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, an die Meta V4 Besitzer, das Schlagen der innenverlegenten Züge, ist das auch beim 2016 Modell der Fall??

Gruß Andreas


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (18. Dezember 2015)

Erstmal fertig, kommendes Jahr dann Schaltungs + Kurbel Update.


----------



## un1e4shed (19. Dezember 2015)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> Erstmal fertig, kommendes Jahr dann Schaltungs + Kurbel Update.



sehr hübsch! Welche Sattelstütze ist das?


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (19. Dezember 2015)

Die neue Giant Contact SL. 150 mm hub und mechanische Bestätigung


----------



## PR-Music (20. Dezember 2015)

Moin,  

so der Kirk ist verkaft und ein Monarch plus Debonair MM von 2015 eingebaut. 
Bei 91 kg, 250psi und 4 Tokken bzw. Spacern ist immer noch ein SAG von 40% zu verzeichnen. Wenn ich noch Höher mit dem Druck gehe wird er viel zu unsensibel, ist er eigentlich jetzt schon auch. 

Wieviel Spacer habt ihr und in welcher Kammer bei ähnlichem Gewicht. Ich Mag es eher sensibel auf dem ersten weg, danach steigend progressiv?

Gruß  Paul


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (20. Dezember 2015)

Bin heute das Meta das erste mal gefahren, der Knaller ! 

Geht richtig richtig gut - einzig der Debon Air ist mir ein paar mal durchgegangen - ok, wir waren heute auch eher auf ne DH Strecke. 

Trotzdem werde ich mal mit Spacer arbeiten (müssen).


----------



## Chainzuck (4. Januar 2016)

Moin Leute,
Kennt jemand von euch nen Shop, wo ich die unteren Einbaubuchsen für nen Monarch bekomme?
Die Größen sind ja klar 22,2*10 oben und 14*10 unten. Die 22,2*10 finde ich auch, aber für unten die 14*10 kann ich nirgends finden. Möchte ungern für unten bei Huber bestellen, denn das Lager bewegt sich sowieso nicht unten. 
Viele Grüße


----------



## Irvine78 (4. Januar 2016)

@ san andreas: ich bin 183 und hatte zuerst n L, hab mir jetzt aber n m geholt, da ich wieder was verspieltes haben wollte. wennst was zum ballern suchst XL, da hast aber dann n recht hohen sattel. wenns verspielt sein soll nimm n L. Die V4 liegen eh gut auf der Piste und von der Laufruhe merke ich eigentlich keinen unterschied zum L, fühl mich aber deutlich wohler beim fichtenslalom ;-) Ich hätte noch das L Rahmenkit daheim (mit Marzocchi 350er Gabel und Dämpfer, Steuersatz Vorbau Lenker + 2 Avid Guide Bremsen)


----------



## san_andreas (4. Januar 2016)

Danke für den Rat !
Habe mir inzwischen das Orbea Rallon in L geholt, passt super.

Hier: http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1943071


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irvine78 (5. Januar 2016)

Ah alles klar, auch n schicker hobel ;-)


----------



## LouisD (5. Januar 2016)

Da ich seit ca. 2 Monaten meine Liebe für das MTB fahren entdeckt habe wollte ich mir ein Commencal bike zulegen (habe vorher mit dem Stevens Whaka eines bekannten gefahren). Da ich für mein erstes MTB keine Unsummen ausgeben möchte bis ~2000€ ist mein Auge schnell auf das Meta V4 Origin gefallen mit X-fusion Dämpfer (http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/meta-am-v4-origin-yellow-2016-c2x16197639), jedoch frage ich mich ob ich nicht lieber mehr 100€ ausgeben sollte um das V4 mit Monarch RT Dämpfer (http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/meta-am-origin-rockshox-yellow-2016-c2x17774259) ausgeben sollte um etwas langfristiges zu haben, habe ja auch nicht nur positives über den X-Fusion Dämpfer gehört habe. Das Bike soll vorwiegend auf Trails im Sauerland bewegt werden aber im Sommer ist auch schon ein Urlaub in den Alpen geplant wo da Bike mit soll. Hoffe ich bekomme ein paar Tipps zu Entscheidung.

e: Meta AM V3 Essential 2016 (http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/meta-am-v3-essential-2016-c2x18328429) habe ich mir auch schon angesehen jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es für längere Aufstiege geeignet ist.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (5. Januar 2016)

Falls es das V4 wird, empfehle ich dir auf jeden Fall die 100€ teurere Variante. Da ist nicht nur der Monarch verbaut, sondern auch die Pike RC.
Einen Vergleich zwischen V3 und V4 kann ich nicht ziehen. In Sachen Geometrie liegen zwischen V3 und V4 keine Welten. Das V3 klettert gut, der Hinterbau ist sehr antriebsneutral und der Sitzwinkel macht das Pedalieren angenehm. Das V4 wird sicher nicht schlechter gehen. Der limitierende Faktor bist du allein. Vor dem V3 habe ich auch mal mein 18kg schweres Torque FRX 2000hm hochgetreten.
In den Alpen könnte die Übersetzung grenzwertig sein. Mit 32/42 kann eine lange 20% Rampe schon mal anstrengend werden.

Eine Option könnte noch das günstigere V3 für 1700€ sein. Bis auf das Fahrwerk sollten alle Komponenten gleich sein.


----------



## Chainzuck (5. Januar 2016)

Bezahlt die 100€ mehr. Die X-Fusion/Zocchi Kombo ist nicht schlecht. Die Marzocchi hat jedoch ne Stahlfeder. Ob das gut oder schlecht ist, ist Geschmackssache. Für dich als Einsteiger ist wohl ne Luftgabel einfacher und leichter sowieso. Für 100€ mehr haste tausendfach erprobte Federelemente mit guter Ersatzteilversorgung und technischer Dokumentation.
P.S.
Fahre auch ein V4 im Sauerland. Würde auf jeden Fall das V4 nehmen, ist denke der bessere Allrounder.


----------



## marv100 (14. Januar 2016)

Ich hab die origin Version gekauft, hatte aber die mazzochi CR Verbaut. Ist eine Mega Gabel bügelt alles weg. 
Aber der xfusion ist der letzte Misst. Hab mir den monarch plus rc3 Debonair MM verbaut.
Ist ein ganz anderes fahren


----------



## velozepet (20. Januar 2016)

Servus zusammen,

ich bin auch schwer am überlegen, ob ich mir das 2016 Meta AM V4 hole. Bei der Variante schwanke ich zwischen der purple edition und der race rock shox variante. Ungeachtet dessen würde ich mir das Teil einfach gern mal aus der nähe ansehen. Ich bin 170 cm groß, weswegen ich auf jeden Fall ein S nehmen würde.
Gibts da draußen irgendwen, der zufälligerweise ein Meta AM V4 in S fährt? Modelljahr wäre mir Wurscht. Wobei der Sitzwinkel 2016 anscheinend steiler als beim Vorjahresmodell ist.

Gruß


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (20. Januar 2016)

Bei 1,70 würde ich auf keinen Fall S nehmen. Ich bin 1,78 und fahre L. 

Würde mal eher ein M probesitzen, ein langen reach kann man immer ein bisschen kompensieren.. (Kurzer Vorbau) spacer unter Vorbau, aber bei zu klein geht nur ein langer Vorbau (=doof). 

Grüße


----------



## cubelix (20. Januar 2016)

Auf jeden Fall ein M ich bin auch 1,78 und habe ein M.
Würde gerne mal ein L probieren mit kurzem Vorbau,gibt`s da jemand um Karlsruhe, Heidelberg, Neustadt an der Weinstraße der ein L hat?.

Grüße


----------



## marv100 (20. Januar 2016)

Da stimme ich KWC-toiletspray voll zu.
Ich bin 1,80 und habe auch L und das passt perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marv100 (20. Januar 2016)

Ich komme aus Leverkusen 
Das ist sicher zu weit


----------



## cubelix (20. Januar 2016)

300km sind zu weit aber Danke fürs Angebot.

Gruß


----------



## velozepet (20. Januar 2016)

Da hast Du natürlich Recht. Mir wird das Radl aber zu lang. Ich bin vor kurzem ein Spectral EX 8.0 in S gefahren. Das hat nen Reach von 405 mm. Das passt absolut. Das Meta AM V4 hat 403 mm.
Schaden kanns aber trotzdem nicht. Würde das Teil einfach auch gern mal aus der nähe sehen...

Fährt denn irgendjemand ein Mata AM V4 in M in Bayern?


----------



## marv100 (20. Januar 2016)

Kein Problem


----------



## velozepet (20. Januar 2016)

Dachte Du kommst aus Leverkusen?! Oder kennst Du jemanden?


----------



## marv100 (20. Januar 2016)

Sorry war nicht auf dich bezogen 
Sondern auf cubelix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capra-Palatina (20. Januar 2016)

cubelix schrieb:


> Würde gerne mal ein L probieren mit kurzem Vorbau,gibt`s da jemand um Karlsruhe, Heidelberg, Neustadt an der Weinstraße der ein L hat?



Hallo @cubelix 
ich habe Anfang Oktober eins für einen guten Freund aufgebaut.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/meta-v4-pre-order.738835/page-6#post-13335289

Melde dich doch einfach mal bei @adrolli , vllt. passt ja mal.
Beste Grüße


----------



## cubelix (21. Januar 2016)

Danke Dir.....


----------



## bikingarni (22. Januar 2016)

@cubelix bin in Stuttgart und fahre mit 1,75m ein L mit 40mm Vorbau. Bin mit dem Rad enorm happy, ein direkter Vergleich zur Größe M hat mir das bestätigt.
Mit der Marzocchi bin ich sehr zufrieden, der X-Fusion fliegt aber bei der nächsten Gelegenheit raus.


----------



## cubelix (22. Januar 2016)

Nächste Woche werde ich ein L Probesitzen......Danke


----------



## der freed (27. Januar 2016)

Ich hab hoffentlich ab spätestens nächster Woche mein Meta Race in L  Raum Freiburg


----------



## Capra-Palatina (2. Februar 2016)

Hallo @cubelix 
Habe gehört Dein Probesitzen bei @adrolli hat stattgefunden. Freut mich das es geklappt hat! Wie war´s denn? ...und wie hast Du dich entschieden?
Beste Grüße


----------



## cubelix (2. Februar 2016)

Ja war Tipi Top vielen Dank nochmal an adrolli und Dich.
Werde bei M bleiben das L würde auch gehen aber die länge merkt man deutlich beim L.
Da bleibe ich beim verspielteren M aber der Trailtest in der Pfalz steht noch aus ich werde mich mal einklinken.
Kontakt von adrolli habe ich ja.


----------



## BergabHeizer (4. Februar 2016)

Servus,
Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein v4 anzuschaffen, allerdings habe ich einen fast neuen e13 trs+ lrs in 26" und wollte diesen eig nicht schon wieder verhökern. Gibt's Erfahrungen mit 26" in dem Meta v4. Verhunzt mir das die geo und die fahreigenschaften?

Gruß
Bgh


----------



## un1e4shed (4. Februar 2016)

das Tretlager ist mit 650b schon gut tief... Ich denke mit 26" wirds einfach zu tief sein...


----------



## sevens4 (4. Februar 2016)

Warum nimmst Du nicht noch eines mit 26 Zoll Geometrie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (4. Februar 2016)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> habe ich einen fast neuen e13 trs+ lrs in 26" und wollte diesen eig nicht schon wieder verhökern



In den sauren Apfel muss man halt beißen.

Dein Tretlager liegt dadurch fast 2cm tiefer wobei die Metas schon tief sind. Das könnte man mit 2.7er Reifen kompensieren, wenn sie denn in den Hinterbau passen würden. Nicht der beste Plan, wie ich finde.


----------



## fazer_ (7. Februar 2016)

mal ne kurze frage an die meta fahren: is das v4 in xl auch was für größere leute? mit Probefahrten siehts ja eher schlecht aus. Spiele nämlich mit den Gedanken mir mal wieder nen neuen rahmen zuzulegen


----------



## Thiel (7. Februar 2016)

Ja.


----------



## fazer_ (8. Februar 2016)

ok, und wie siehts denn mit der uphill-performance des meta v4 aus? bin eigentlich auf der suche nach nem etwas potenteren trailbike und bin aber durch diverse testberichtet auf das meta aufmerksam geworden.


----------



## Chainzuck (8. Februar 2016)

Prinzipiell gut. Das Meta ist aber was Winkel und RahmenStabilität/Gewicht angeht ein vollwertiges Enduro. Nur weil es statt der üblichen 160mm hinten nur 150mm hat, ist es nicht unbedingt weniger schluckfreudig. 
Ich mag an meinem Meta, dass das Vorderrad bergauf schön unten bleibt, durch die etwas längeren kettenstreben. Ich finde den Hinterbau ziemlich ruhig, habe aber auch nur 75kg. Will man ne Plattform zuschalten, lässt sich der Dämpfer sehr einfach erreichen.
So richtig krass leicht wird das Meta halt nicht im Vergleich zu Trailbikes mit Carbon Rahmen oder leichteren Alu Rahmen.
Also wenn ich weniger als ein Enduro möchte, wäre mir das Meta vlt noch zu viel Enduro....weiß nicht genau was du suchst.


----------



## DocThrasher (8. Februar 2016)

fazer_ schrieb:


> mal ne kurze frage an die meta fahren: is das v4 in xl auch was für größere leute? mit Probefahrten siehts ja eher schlecht aus. Spiele nämlich mit den Gedanken mir mal wieder nen neuen rahmen zuzulegen



Bin 2,03m ... passt


----------



## campariseven (23. Februar 2016)

Wie lang dauert der Versand normalerweise? Hab mir gestern eins geschossen (350NCR + 053). Hab mir heute eigentlich die Versandbestätigung erwartet. € 75 nach Österreich ist halt auch keine Occasion 
E-mail support ist fix. Sonntag angefragt, Montag am Abend um 19Uhr war die Antwort da, plus zweite follow-up Mail 30 min später.
Laut Kundendienst läuft der Marzocchi Support über Fox Europe und ist besser als zuvor.


----------



## ToppaHarley (23. Februar 2016)

campariseven schrieb:


> Wie lang dauert der Versand normalerweise? Hab mir gestern eins geschossen (350NCR + 053). Hab mir heute eigentlich die Versandbestätigung erwartet. € 75 nach Österreich ist halt auch keine Occasion
> E-mail support ist fix. Sonntag angefragt, Montag am Abend um 19Uhr war die Antwort da, plus zweite follow-up Mail 30 min später.
> Laut Kundendienst läuft der Marzocchi Support über Fox Europe und ist besser als zuvor.


Moin moin!
Nach der Probefahrt, bei @KWC-toiletspray (Danke nochmal!), konnte ich nicht anders und habe mir letzte Woche Montag ein Rahmenset mit RS Monarch Plus DB bestellt und direkt per Kreditkarte bezahlt. 
Ich habe heute die Versandbenachrichtigung erhalten. Hatte letzte Woche Mittwoch bereits dort angefragt, da ich innerhalb der 2 Tage keine Bestätigung über Zahlungseingang, Auftragsannahme, etc. hatte. Die Antwort kam binnen 13 Minuten per Email zurück. Der Versand solle Mi oder Do letzter Woche erfolgen. Da ich am Freitag Nachmittag noch keinerlei Antwort hatte entschied ich mich spontan den Service Chat ausprobieren. Seb sagte mir in diesem Chat, dass ein Kollege mich unverzüglich anrufen würde. Der Anruf kam wirklich direkt rein, als ich den Satz gelesen hatte. Am Telefon sagte man mir daraufhin, dass aktuell die ClearProtect Folie wohl doch nicht auf Lager liegt, und sie 2-3 Wochen Lieferverzug planen. Daraufhin wurde ich gefragt, ob ich zwei Teillieferungen (kostenloser Service) erhalten möchte, oder warten möchte, bis alle Teile vorrätig sein. Wofür ich mich dann entschieden habe, liegt wohl auf der Hand 
Versandbestätigung kam dann heute Abend gg. 18:30 Uhr.
Ich bin mal auf die Laufzeit per GLS gespannt. Es liegt aktuell in Toulouse, FR in einem GLS Lager.

Soweit war der Service echt wirklich fix. Was mich allerdings gewundert hat, ist die Sache, dass mir erst mitgeteilt wurde, dass der Versand der erfolgt und auf erneute Nachfrage meinerseits erst, dass nicht alle Teile der Bestellung lieferfähig sind.

Evtl. haben die aktuell etwas Chaos vor Ort, wegen dem nahenden Saisonbeginn, bzw. warum auch immer!

Ich erhoffe mir für dich, das deine Versandbestätigung inkl Tracking Nummer dann morgen im Laufe des Tages bei dir eintrifft! 

Bin echt gespannt auf das heiße Gerät!


----------



## der freed (23. Februar 2016)

Ich hab es über die deutsche Seite bestellt, bezahlt und bestellt an einem Freitag. Lieferung waren am Montag die Woche drauf. Der Service vom Thomas Müller war mehr als nur gut. Nach 12 Minuten kam die Antwort, per Mail. Dann telefoniert und ein Screenshot von der Überweisung hat gereicht das die Bestellung am gleichen Tag noch nach Frankreich geschickt wurde. Alles in allem extrem gut. 

Ich würde den Rahmen auf jeden Fall sofort ankleben, der Lack ist mangelhaft aber das kenn ich auch von anderen Firmen so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## campariseven (23. Februar 2016)

Danke für Eure Berichte. Ich frag morgen mal nach wenn keine Bestätigung kommt. Die ClearProtect Folien gibts wohl nicht mehr im Shop!? Hab nur die fürs Hardtail gefunden. Könntet Ihr mit was anderes empfehlen? Was empfiehlt sich denn abzukleben?


----------



## campariseven (27. Februar 2016)

Mittwoch versendet, Freitags wars in Wien. Reverb musste man noch bleeden (Kit ist aber dabei), und irgendwann die Leitung kürzen. 
Vernünftige Pedale kommen noch.


----------



## ToppaHarley (27. Februar 2016)

Mein Rahmen ist auch am Freitag eingetroffen!
Gestern Abend und Nacht dann mal den Aufbau begonnen. 
Musste dabei feststellen, dass der Rahmen, gerade an der Dämpferaufnahme nach dem Lackieren eigentlich nicht nachbearbeitet wurde. Um den Dämpfer überhaupt ansatzweise in die Rahmentasche zu bekommen, musste noch mit einem Skalpell einiges an Lackresten entfernt werden; jetzt fluppt alles.

In dem Zuge würde ich gerne eine Frage an euch richten: Habt ihr auch Probleme mit diversen Sattelklemmen durch den dicken Lack im Bereich des Sitzrohres? Bei mir ist das knapp 1mm Auftrag auf die 34.9mm Durchmesser. Dadurch passt zB meine Tune Schraubwürger Klemme nicht mehr, ohne sich wer weiss wie gefährlich zu verbiegen. Mit einer alten Canyon Sattelklemme ging es dann wieder ohne Probleme...
Nutzen die meisten von euch die originale Commencal Sattelklemme, oder welche passende Alternativen würden sich hier für mich auftun - möglichst in dunkelblau?

Fehlen tun jetzt noch Feinheiten: Kette kürzen, Schaltzug ins Schaltwerk einhängen und Schaltwerk einstellen, Rahmen final abkleben, Reverb entlüften, Steuerlagerspiel einstellen und Cockpit final ausrichten. Zur ersten Probefahrt werde ich auf Grund von einer Uni-Prüfung wohl erst Anfang bis Mitte nächster Woche kommen...


----------



## ToppaHarley (27. Februar 2016)

@campariseven

Nimm am besten MX-Folie von 3M o.ä. aus dem Motorradzubehör.
Tesa Powerband Clear geht auch für den Übergang... oder ganz zur Not Panzertape 

Oberrohr, Unterrohr, alle hinteren Streben da sie sehr breit sind und du evtl mal mit den Füßen dran schrabben könntest, und natürlich der Steuerkopfbereich wo Züge scheuern.
Im Tretlagerbereich, wo die Züge den Rahmen verlassen würde ich auch etwas drunter kleben, da die beim einfedern da scheuern werden


----------



## velozepet (29. Februar 2016)

@ToppaHarley, @campariseven 

welche Rahmengrößen fahrt ihr?


----------



## campariseven (29. Februar 2016)

L @ 181 cm
Schrittlänge 80 cm.

Sehr spassig das Bike!

@ToppaHarley Danke MX-Folie ist bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marv100 (29. Februar 2016)

Ich fahr L bin 1,80 und sl 88 cm


----------



## ToppaHarley (29. Februar 2016)

L, 1,85m, 88cm SL


----------



## Chainzuck (29. Februar 2016)

L 1,79 SL 87cm


----------



## der freed (29. Februar 2016)

1,77m SL ca 83
L


----------



## Eggmann (3. März 2016)

Habe vor ein paar Tagen das Meta V4 in Gr. M bestellt. Bin 1,80m, SL ca. 83 cm.
Will eher ein verspieltes Bike haben, bin gespannt wie es passt.


----------



## Chainzuck (3. März 2016)

Bei deiner Schrittlänge ist das glaube ich auch besser. Bin 1cm kleiner,aber hab 86. So passt es grad genau. Kürzere Beine möchte ich nicht unbedingt haben mit dem sitzrohr. Und wenn du eh eher verspielt willst sowieso. In Verbindung mit den etwas längeren Kettenstreben kommst bei L nämlich schon fast auf 1,2m Radstand.


----------



## X-Fire (11. März 2016)

Habe gestern mein Meta V4 bekommen. (Essential mit der e13 Kurbel)

Hat jemand auch diese Kurbel dran bzw kennt diese? 
Meine dreht sich sehr schwer und auch nicht gleichmäßig und mach Rattergeräusche... Weiß jemand woher das kommt? 
Das Demontagewerkzeug ist leider auch nicht dabei, somit bekomme ich nichtmal die Kurbel runter...


----------



## campariseven (12. März 2016)

Hast du das Commencal Service schon kontaktiert? Die sind normalerweise ziemlich fix. 
Angeblich gibts auch einen Service - Chat! Nur wo?

Ich hab eine etwas andere E13 Kurbel laut Specsheet montiert.


----------



## ToppaHarley (12. März 2016)

campariseven schrieb:


> Hast du das Commencal Service schon kontaktiert? Die sind normalerweise ziemlich fix.
> Angeblich gibts auch einen Service - Chat! Nur wo?
> 
> Ich hab eine etwas andere E13 Kurbel laut Specsheet montiert.


Der Service Chat ist mir mal durch Zufall auf der Seite am rechten unteren Rand aufgepoppt.  
Evtl. liegts am Browser, PopUp Blocker, o.ä.


----------



## X-Fire (12. März 2016)

Ja den Service habe ich mitlerweile schon gemailt. 
Sieht so aus, als wäre das Innenlager nicht richtig montiert... aber ohne das removal tool bekomme ich halt die Kurbel auch nicht weg. Mein DH Bike hat noch das alte System, da ist die Schraube gleichzetig der Abzieher, aber das ist bei der Kurbel leider nicht mehr der Fall. 

Ich habe halt eigentlich keine Lust das Bike jetzt wieder zu zerlegen und komplett zurück zu schicken... Aber mal auf den Service warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## campariseven (12. März 2016)

Klar ist super mühsam! Bekommt man ein neues Bike und dann sowas!


----------



## tibo13 (12. März 2016)

Moin zusammen,

zu welcher Rahmengröße würdet Ihr bei ca. 179cm und 80cm Schrittlänge raten? Von den Geometriewerten hätte ich auf Anbieb zu M tendiert. Jetzt habe ich hier aber von einigen gelesen, dass Sie bei einer vergleichbaren Körpergröße L genommen haben. Mich schreckt da etwas die Sitzrohrlänge von 490mm ab. Mit dem Reach und dem Radstand des L-Rahmens könnte ich ja leben, aber kommt man bei einer Körpergröße um die 179cm noch gut hinter den Sattel wenn es mal steiler wird?


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (18. März 2016)

Ich habe L und find's gut.

Wenn du mal hier bist, kannst ja mal probesitzen ;-)

Aktuelle Bilderchen:























Update:

Fox FloatX 2016
GX Kassette
XT Schaltwerk 11Fach
XT Kurbel
XT Shifter
Hope Pedale


Syntace Cockpit ist bestellt, kommt noch.


----------



## marv100 (18. März 2016)

Sehr schickes Teil


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (18. März 2016)

Danke, mag das radl auch sehr.


----------



## ToppaHarley (18. März 2016)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> Ich habe L und find's gut.
> 
> Wenn du mal hier bist, kannst ja mal probesitzen ;-)
> 
> ...


Du hattest vorher eine SLX Kurbel montiert, richtig?
Ich hatte auch überlegt, bald von meiner jetzigen XT auf die M8000er zu wechseln. Kann ich das alte Tretlager eigentlich weiter verwenden, oder ist das M8000er Tretlager zwingend erforderlich für die neue Kurbel?

Wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit dem FloatX? Du hattest ja vom Durchrauschen des Monarch Plus berichtet...
Ich hab das "Problem" erstmal über Progressionsspacer weitestgehend in den Griff bekommen. Steht sehr hoch im Federweg, und hat nun ne gute Endprogression.


----------



## ToppaHarley (18. März 2016)

btw mein aktueller Stand:




-DT Swiss E1900 Laufräder
-Marzocchi 350 CR 160mm
-Shimano Zee 10-fach Schaltwerk
-Shimano SLX 10-fach Shifter
-Sram X.0 11-36er Kassette
-Shimano XT 10-fach Kurbel mit 32er Blackspire Snaggletooth Blatt
-Bionicon C.Guide Light KeFü
-Shaman Graft X KeFü - BISHER NUR DEN BASHGUARD IN VERWENDUNG. OBERE FÜHRUNG PASST LEIDER NICHT AN DIE ALTE XT KURBEL MIT 104ER BCD UND 32ER BLATT.
-Shimano Saint Pedale
-RockShox Monarch Plus DebonAir Dämpfer - Positiv Kammer gespacert: 2 Spacer für Endprogression, 1 Spacer für Losbrechmoment
-RaceFace Respond Vorbau 10°, 31.8mm, 45mm Länge
-Ergon GA1 Evo Griffe
-Spank 777 Spike Bearclaw-Edition
-Shimano Zee Bremsen 203/180
-Maxxis HighRoller II / Shorty
-SQ Lab 611 Active Sattel
-RockShox Reverb Stealth 125mm, 31.9mm mit Shim auf 31.6mm


----------



## der freed (18. März 2016)

@ToppaHarley Tretlager kannst du weiter verwenden, Shimano Kurbeln haben immer eine 24mm Welle und die Einbaubreite bleibt die gleiche bei der neuen!

Das mit dem durchsacken hab ich mit Spacern noch nicht beheben können! Der Dämpfer wird zwar deutlich progressiver aber der Mid-Support bleibt ja quasi unverändert und dafür wird er am Anfang immer weicher um so mehr Spacer man reinpackt...


----------



## ToppaHarley (18. März 2016)

der freed schrieb:


> @ToppaHarley Tretlager kannst du weiter verwenden, Shimano Kurbeln haben immer eine 24mm Welle und die Einbaubreite bleibt die gleiche bei der neuen!
> 
> Das mit dem durchsacken hab ich mit Spacern noch nicht beheben können! Der Dämpfer wird zwar deutlich progressiver aber der Mid-Support bleibt ja quasi unverändert und dafür wird er am Anfang immer weicher um so mehr Spacer man reinpackt...


Danke für die fixe Antwort!!

Das habe ich mir von den gegebenen Werten her fast gedacht, wollte es aber nochmal abgesegnet haben..

Hmmm... an meinem ist der Mid-Support eigentlich ziemlich gut... auch ohne Spacer von Anfang an. Evtl. hab ich ja doch ein Modell erwischt mit speziellem Shim Stack? Stand jedenfalls beim bestellen dabei: "for Meta AM V4" und ich hab ne kleine Macke, a'la Schraubenzieher Abrutscher außen an der Luftkammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevens4 (18. März 2016)

Ich habe am RS Debon Air die Kammern von der Negativen und positiven Kammer in den äusseren Kammern verkleinert, ist jetzt besser.
Würde mich einmal intressieren ob jemand den Marzocchi fährt und wie der sich verhält.


----------



## Paintking (20. März 2016)

Ich stehe auch kurz davor mir ein Meta zu kaufen, allerdings liege ich auch zwischen m und l. Gibt es hier eventuell jemanden mit einem v4, aus der Nähe von Bad Kreuznach, bei dem ich mal die Straße hoch und runter rollen könnte? Oder im Umkreis (Koblenz, Frankfurt, Mannheim).

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit dem Lack aus? Ich habe schon häufiger gelesen das die Lackqualität nicht so gut wäre, bzw. der Lack beschädigungsanfällig wäre. Stimmt das?


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (20. März 2016)

Der Lack ist ein graus ... hol dir am besten das anodisierte, da sollte der Lack länger schön sein.

Bezüglich dem Debon Air - er ist ok, keine Frage, allerdings hatte ich vorher (anderes Rad) den CCDB Air, und dagegen ist der einfach um Welten schlechter.  .. zumindest in dem Rad.
Ich hatte auch die Luftkammer mit Spacer verkleinert, allerdings ist der dann immer noch durchgegangen ... klar, beim normalen Trailfahren nicht, allerdings sobald es auf DH Strecken ging. 

Der neue (Fox Float X) kann das sehr viel besser, ist zwar auch schonmal durchgegangen, allerdings merkt man das nicht.. hat eine angenehmere Abstimmmung, außerdem liegt das Meta mit dem Fox satter. 

Was zudem besser ist, dass man die Low Einstellung in der offenen Stellung ändern kann (3 Settings) , das geht beim Debon gar nicht - ist meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr Zeitgemäß.


----------



## un1e4shed (20. März 2016)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> Der Lack ist ein graus ... hol dir am besten das anodisierte, da sollte der Lack länger schön sein.
> 
> Bezüglich dem Debon Air - er ist ok, keine Frage, allerdings hatte ich vorher (anderes Rad) den CCDB Air, und dagegen ist der einfach um Welten schlechter.  .. zumindest in dem Rad.
> Ich hatte auch die Luftkammer mit Spacer verkleinert, allerdings ist der dann immer noch durchgegangen ... klar, beim normalen Trailfahren nicht, allerdings sobald es auf DH Strecken ging.
> ...



Ah das stimmt so nicht! Zumindest ohne Gewichtsangabe kann man sowas nicht verallgemeinern! Mein Debon Air RC3+ im Tune MM bzw. ML funktioniert super mit 30% Sag!! (bei 75kg)


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (20. März 2016)

Bist du denn beide gefahren ? 

Ich habe nie gesagt, dass der Debon schlecht ist, aber im Vergleich zum CC kann er halt einpacken.

Sicher ist es abhängig vom Fahrstil und Gewicht, aber der Tune (der so von Commencal kam) war für mich (82KG) einfach nicht passend - entweder ist die Kammer nicht Progressiv genug, oder der Dämpfer hat zuwenig Highspeed Druckstufe. 

Ich bin auch nicht der erste / einzige dem Dämpfer zu wenig Endprogession hat. 

Alles in allem kein Schlechter Dämpfer, trotzdem würde ich mit dem Dämpfer niemals in San Remo oder andere DH Strecken rumfahren wollen.


----------



## ToppaHarley (20. März 2016)

Den CC kannste doch jetzt gar nicht wirklich vergleichen, da er ja in deinem Spitfire damals drin war - nehme ich mal an. Spitfire und Meta sind ja schon wieder 2 verschiedene Brote...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KWC-toiletspray (20. März 2016)

Nunja die Dämpfer kann man schon miteinander vergleichen, so unterschieden sind die Räder ja auch nicht.

Leider passt der CC nicht in's Meta - sonst wäre da nun einer drin, oder eben der neue Fox Float X2.


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (20. März 2016)

Aber spielt auch keine Rolle, du hattest gefragt, ich habe geantwortet. Wenn ihr glücklich seid, ist ja alles gut.


----------



## sevens4 (20. März 2016)

Ich habe mit dem Rs das Problem wegen dem durchrauschen und bin nur 70 kg fahrfertig. Ich denke die Debon Air kammern sind nicht ideal für den Rahmen, habe meine jetzt geändert, ist dadurch besser geworden. Denke, werde aber den Dämpfer noch tauschen.


----------



## ToppaHarley (20. März 2016)

Ist ja auch alles irgendwo Geschmackssache 
Ich spacer jedenfalls erstmal etwas rum und ggfs gibt's noch nen shim Tuning von flatout, mal sehen. 

Gibts eigentlich ne maximale Anzahl von Spacern, die ich verbauen darf lt rock shox?


----------



## sevens4 (20. März 2016)

Ja bei der Sram Serviceseite, laut denen darf bei der Negativkammer nichts rein. Ich werde einmal noch die Hauptkammer verkleinern und schauen ob er dann endlich progressiver wird.


----------



## schmima (20. März 2016)

Paintking schrieb:


> Ich stehe auch kurz davor mir ein Meta zu kaufen, allerdings liege ich auch zwischen m und l. Gibt es hier eventuell jemanden mit einem v4, aus der Nähe von Bad Kreuznach, bei dem ich mal die Straße hoch und runter rollen könnte? Oder im Umkreis (Koblenz, Frankfurt, Mannheim).
> 
> Wie sieht das eigentlich mit dem Lack aus? Ich habe schon häufiger gelesen das die Lackqualität nicht so gut wäre, bzw. der Lack beschädigungsanfällig wäre. Stimmt das?



Wenn dir Gießen nicht zu weit ist kannste hier mal en V4 in L Probe fahren.

Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Paintking (22. März 2016)

schmima schrieb:


> Wenn dir Gießen nicht zu weit ist kannste hier mal en V4 in L Probe fahren.
> 
> Grüße
> Marcel



Das ist schon ein bisschen zu fahren, ist aber kein Problem. Wir können gerne mal was ausmachen, ich bin ab Mitte April Samstags wieder in der FH in Rüsselsheim. Nach der uni könnte ich dann mal bei dir vorbeifahren.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## un1e4shed (5. April 2016)

Meins bei Dämmerung:






Das leuchtet so schön


----------



## campariseven (17. April 2016)

Hi zusammen!

Ich würde gerne einen kürzeren Vorbau probieren. Aktuell fahre ich den Originalen: 
RIDE ALPHA, Alloy 2014 Forged, 50mm, O° rise, Ø31,8mm

Was könnt ihr mir im Pries/Leistungs Segment empfehlen. Muss ned unbedingt Leichtbau sein.


----------



## ToppaHarley (19. April 2016)

campariseven schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> 
> Ich würde gerne einen kürzeren Vorbau probieren. Aktuell fahre ich den Originalen:
> RIDE ALPHA, Alloy 2014 Forged, 50mm, O° rise, Ø31,8mm
> ...


Ich find die Spank Bearclaw Edition ziemlich gelungen.
Oder alle Vorbauten von Race Face.
Was du da präferierst, ist anatomisch geschmackssache. Ausprobieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocThrasher (20. April 2016)

Finde diesen ganz lecker:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/FR-AM-Vorbau-OS-p40694/


----------



## Tingltanglbob (23. April 2016)

Servus ich hab mir das Commencal Meta Hiphop gekauft Rahmen ohne Dämpfer. Es gibt bei Rock Shox ja nur noch Debonair Dämpfer. Ich lese hier das diese wohl nicht so gut gehen im "alten" Meta Hinterbau. Kriegt man das über Volumemspacer in Griff?

Commencal schliesst debonair aus für den Meta Hiphop


----------



## Thiel (23. April 2016)

Ja, man macht einfach soviel Spacer rein, bis es ein normaler Monarch wird. 
Aber hast du mal über den Manitou McLeod nachgedacht ? Ist wie die Mattoc, sehr gut fürs Geld und auch nicht schlechter, wenn man mehr ausgeben kann.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (23. April 2016)

Danke @Thiel ich schuau mir den Manitou mal an.


----------



## gi_si (25. April 2016)

Habt ihr auch die Scheuerstellen am Tretlager?
Ich habe jetzt Lackschutzfolie hingeklebt und und einen Schaumstoff geklemmt.
Werde beobachten, ob das was bringt.


----------



## balalu (25. April 2016)

Ja habe ich auch. Lackschutzfolie hat bei mir gar nichts geholfen. Habe aktuell ein 1mm Alublech zurecht geschnitten und drauf geklebt. Das geht recht gut. 



Gesendet von meinem XT1562


----------



## Tingltanglbob (26. April 2016)

Commencal schließt übrigens den Debon Air nicht wegen der größeren Luftkammer aus, sondern weil er am Rahmen anstößt beim einfedern.
Alle die Debon Air fahren im Meta V3 sollten mal Luft ablassen und den Hinterbau von Hand einfedern. Bei mir drückt die Debon Air Luftkammer an die untere Schwinge (Kettenstreben). Ich werde jetzt versuchen die Luftkammer von Debon Air auf "normal" zu wechseln. Dann muss es sich ausgehen Platztechnisch.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (26. April 2016)

@gi_si: Wegen der Scheuerstellen: Einfach das hier auf die Züge machen:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/J...ops-fuer-Brems-Schaltzugaussenhuellen-p34581/


----------



## tb2 (26. April 2016)

suche für mein Meta v4 noch einen geeigneten Trinkflaschenhalter. Müsste wohl einer mit seitlichem Zugriff sein, da Piggy. Hat wer nen tip für n gutes (günstiges) modell. Sollte vorzugsweise auch sehr tief im Rahmen zu befestigen sein, damit nach oben möglichst viel Platz bleibt. Danke für die Hinweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToppaHarley (26. April 2016)

tb2 schrieb:


> suche für mein Meta v4 noch einen geeigneten Trinkflaschenhalter. Müsste wohl einer mit seitlichem Zugriff sein, da Piggy. Hat wer nen tip für n gutes (günstiges) modell. Sollte vorzugsweise auch sehr tief im Rahmen zu befestigen sein, damit nach oben möglichst viel Platz bleibt. Danke für die Hinweise


Specialized Zee Cage... Diverse BBB... Einfach mal nach Sidecage googlen würde ich sagen


----------



## marv100 (15. Mai 2016)

Tag zusammen 
Hab ihr auch das Problem das sich die zentral Schraube von der Raceface Kurbel
Immer wieder löst?


----------



## ToppaHarley (16. Mai 2016)

marv100 schrieb:


> Tag zusammen
> Hab ihr auch das Problem das sich die zentral Schraube von der Raceface Kurbel
> Immer wieder löst?


Immer wieder? Ich hab ab meinem Meta zwar ne XT, aber kenne das Problem durchaus von meinem Norco DH Rad.. Da hatte die Race Face Chester sich ca 2 mal gelöst, als sie neu war. 
Immer wieder mit dem vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment festgezogen und dann war halt auch irgendwann Ruhe. Selbige Erfahrungen hatte mein Bruder sowohl mit der Turbine Cinch, als auch mit der Chester. 
Benutzt du einen Drehmomentschlüssel?


----------



## marv100 (16. Mai 2016)

In 1,5 Monaten 3 mal lose gewesen immer mit Drehmoment angezogen. Aber ist das normal das da fett auf dem Gewinde ist? 
Werde mal versuchen das fett darunter zu machen und Dan nochmal testen.


----------



## Chainzuck (17. Mai 2016)

Moin zusammen,
Da ja so einige ihr V4 mittlerweile mehr als ein Jahr besitzen, wollte ich mal fragen was habt ihr so für Erfahrungen mit der Dauerhaltbarkeit gemacht?
Ich lese schonmal im V4 thread auf Pinkbike und da haben es schon mehrere Leute geschaft ihr Rocker Link zu zerstören (an der Schweißnaht die die hälften verbindet).
Ich selber hab keinerlei Probleme mit dem Rahmen, obwohl ich bestimmt schon 20 Bikepark Tage damit hatte. Lediglich 1 Schraube war mal locker, aber nach dem sofortigen festziehen nie wieder.
Nehmen die Pinkbike Leute ihre V4 härter rann oder haben die einfach Pech gehabt? Hab hier noch von keinem einzige Versagen gehört.


----------



## un1e4shed (17. Mai 2016)

Hast du mal einen Link zu dem pb thread?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (17. Mai 2016)

Ahh auf der Suche direkt mal den v4 Nachfolger gefunden.... sieht nach Metric aus...
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/13487528/


----------



## Paintking (24. Mai 2016)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Ahh auf der Suche direkt mal den v4 Nachfolger gefunden....



Gibt es da schon genauere Infos dazu? Wann kommt das Rad raus?


----------



## balalu (24. Mai 2016)

Aus meiner Sicht ist das kein Metric Dämpfer. Ich meine das ist ein Fox Float X2, und ich dachte Fox macht nicht mit bei Metric.

Wäre Cool wenn Commencal den Rahmen nur durch kleine Änderungen am z.b. Link auf Metric anpassen könnte. Am besten sogar abwärtskompatibel =)


----------



## ToppaHarley (24. Mai 2016)

Wo solln datt nen neuer Rahmen sein? 
Nur weil die Farbe für nen Teamfahrer angepasst worden ist? 
Einzigst interessant ist, dass der fette Float da offensichtlich reinpasst


----------



## balalu (24. Mai 2016)

Fox Float X2 ist schonmal nice!

Wenn ich das nochmal genau anschau meine ich nun vllt doch 3 kleine Unterschiede zu erkennen:
1. Link/Yoke ist kürzer beim Roten
2. Oberrohr Richtung Sattelrohr ist steiler - das mag aber an der Rahmengröße liegen?
3. Es scheint so als würde der Float tiefer unterm Oberrohr sitzen und ich meine da einen Schwarzen Bolzen außerhalb des Rahmens zu erkennen. 

Am Ende sind alles eh nur Vermutungen und wir werden es dann in 2017 sehen. =)


----------



## ToppaHarley (24. Mai 2016)

balalu schrieb:


> Fox Float X2 ist schonmal nice!
> 
> Wenn ich das nochmal genau anschau meine ich nun vllt doch 3 kleine Unterschiede zu erkennen:
> 1. Link/Yoke ist kürzer beim Roten
> ...


Das dachte ich auch. Allerdings ist der Aufnahmewinkel beim roten flacher und beim gelben steiler... Daher wirkt es optisch denke ich genau an den drei punkten so. 

Bei der Dämpfer Aufnahme könntest du allerdings recht haben. Es wirkt wirklich so, als wenn die verschraubung nicht mehr im oberrohr liegt, sondern etwas außerhalb. 
Deswegen passt vll auch der float hinein, ist ja schon ne ganz schöne kanone


----------



## Tingltanglbob (26. Mai 2016)

Sinn würde auch machen ein Loch zu bohren und einen Bolzen mit einer Gegenhülse zu verbauen anstatt diesen ewigen in den Rahmen Gewindeschneid billig kram.

Ich meine jetzt zur Dämpferaufnahme


----------



## hage1 (29. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute,

Bräuchte mal dringend eure Hilfe, und zwar ist mir am Donnerstag im Bikepark an meinem Meta V4 die Kolbenstange im Dämpfer (Monarch Plus RCT3) gebrochen, und zwar direkt an der Verschraubung. Habe alle Shops durchsucht und selbst rock shox selber gibt das Teil nicht mehr (Bis 2013 gabs es noch) in ihrem spare parts katalog an 
Da ich in 2 Wochen nach Frankreich zu biken gehe möchte ich den Dämpfer auch sehr ungern einschicken. 
Deshalb hab ich mich jetzt dafür entschieden einen neuen zu kaufen und den alten evt. als defekt verkauf oder als Ersatzteilspender behalt.
Den Dämpfer hab ich direkt von commencal mit dem tune M/L bekommen. 
Den günstigsten neuen Dämpfer hab ich hier gefunden
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...TVCMDVBNDA2ODdBNUUwOCZrYXRpZD0yMDU=&pnr=26176
Ich gehe mal schwer von aus das der einen tune vom M/M hat.
Wäre das arg schlimm? Im Notfall könnte ich ja auch den shimstack von dem kaputten umbauen aber ich möchte ungern den neuen dämpfer gleich öffnen müssen.
Was ist denn eure Erfahrung?
Mfg Hage


----------



## DocThrasher (30. Mai 2016)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/shock-bos-vip-r2-trail-c2x15449954

oder, wenn es RockShox sein soll:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/RockShox/Monarch-Plus-RC3-DebonAir-Daempfer-Modell-2016-p43812/


----------



## ToppaHarley (30. Mai 2016)

DocThrasher schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> 
> http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/shock-bos-vip-r2-trail-c2x15449954
> 
> ...


Der BOS hat das falsche einbaumaß du brauchst 200x57mm.
Der RS hat Tune M/M.

Frag mal bei mountainbikes.net an, der kann recht viel individuelle wünsche was federgabeln und Dämpfer angeht, erfüllen, evtl auch custom tunes. 

Im aftermarket wird es bei RS ansonsten  auch schwierig KEINEN m/m tune zu finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hage1 (30. Mai 2016)

Vielen dank für die Antwort! 
Versteh ich das richtig das der 1. Buchstabe für die Druckstufe steht un der 2. für die Zugstufe?
Das heißt doch wenn ich einen Normalen M/M kaufe, würde die druckstufe ja schon passen (brauche M/L) und bei der zugstufe kann ich doch evt. mit dem Verstellbereich auch in richtung L kommen oder bin ich komplett falsch?

2. Option wäre halt den M/M kaufen und die shims von meinem kaputten einbauen.
wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab wird über den shim stack die zug und druck geregelt oder?


----------



## ToppaHarley (30. Mai 2016)

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...TVCN0IxNjBCOUE1M0RGMCZrYXRpZD0yMDU=&pnr=26176

Frag doch erstmal hier nach nem M/L an... Glaube nicht, dass nen Shimstack mal eben so, ohne viel Ahnung davon, gemacht ist


----------



## frank70 (30. Mai 2016)

hage1 schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die Antwort!
> Versteh ich das richtig das der 1. Buchstabe für die Druckstufe steht un der 2. für die Zugstufe?
> Das heißt doch wenn ich einen Normalen M/M kaufe, würde die druckstufe ja schon passen (brauche M/L) und bei der zugstufe kann ich doch evt. mit dem Verstellbereich auch in richtung L kommen oder bin ich komplett falsch?
> 
> ...


ich war immer so informiert, 1. Buchstabe zugstufe (rot), 2. Buchstabe druckstufe (blau)


----------



## mathijsen (14. Juni 2016)

Hallo, ich stelle die Frage mal in diesem Thread:
Das V4 hat ja keine Umwerfer-Aufnahme mehr. Kann man da überhaupt eine Kurbel mit zwei Kettenblättern fahren (z.B. über Umwerfer mit Schellenadapter, Low Direct Mount oder - was mein Favorit wäre - Vyro-Kurbel) oder reicht der Bauraum rund um das Hauptlager nur für ein Kettenblatt mit mindestens 28 Zähnen oder sowas?


----------



## fazer_ (17. Juni 2016)

hi,
hätte ne kurze frage zum meta v4:
bin gerade am aufbauen und möchte ne xx1 gxp kurbel verbauen. Welches Innenlager müsste ich verbauen damit das passt? (BB92 <-> GXP)


----------



## un1e4shed (17. Juni 2016)

Das hier sollte passen:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Truvativ/GXP-Pressfit-Innenlager-41x86-5-92mm-p24338/


----------



## ToppaHarley (17. Juni 2016)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Das V4 hat ja keine Umwerfer-Aufnahme mehr. Kann man da überhaupt eine Kurbel mit zwei Kettenblättern fahren


Deine Frage beantwortet sich ja fast von alleine. Keine Umwerferaufnahme bedeutet, dass der Hersteller es nicht vorsieht den Rahmen mit Umwerfer, 2-Fach Kurbel zu fahren. 

Am besten günstig auf 1x11 mit 11-42er Kassette und 30/32er Kettenblatt umsteigen via Sram NX / Shimano XT M8000 / Shimano SLX M7000.

Grüße


----------



## mathijsen (20. Juni 2016)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Deine Frage beantwortet sich ja fast von alleine. Keine Umwerferaufnahme bedeutet, dass der Hersteller es nicht vorsieht den Rahmen mit Umwerfer, 2-Fach Kurbel zu fahren.


Naja, kann ja sein, dass trotzdem der benötigte Bauraum vorhanden ist. Im Testbericht hier auf MTB-News wurde jedenfalls behauptet, dass man ihr mit einem Schellenadapter auch mit 2-fach und Umwerfer fahren könne, eine Quelle wurde aber nicht genannt.


----------



## ToppaHarley (20. Juni 2016)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Naja, kann ja sein, dass trotzdem der benötigte Bauraum vorhanden ist. Im Testbericht hier auf MTB-News wurde jedenfalls behauptet, dass man ihr mit einem Schellenadapter auch mit 2-fach und Umwerfer fahren könne, eine Quelle wurde aber nicht genannt.


Du kannst ja mal bei Commencal ("UK store" ist offiziell) eine Anfrage/Chat starten. Die antworten in der Regel sehr fix. Wenn es so einen Schellenadapter geben sollte, würdest du ihn ja auch nur daher bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fazer_ (10. Juli 2016)

hi, 
kurze frage: 
welchen q-faktor bei einer sram kurbel wird für den rahmen benötigt?


----------



## sevens4 (19. Juli 2016)

Täusche ich mich oder ist am EWS Bike von Celine ein längerer Dämpfer montiert? Also die Aufnahme ist devinitiv anders.


----------



## marv100 (22. Juli 2016)

Hat schon jemand versucht einen Fox X2 Dämpfer in den 2015 Rahmen gebaut?


----------



## half-devil333 (29. Juli 2016)

welche flaschenhalter habt ihr in kombination mit einem dämpfer mit ausgleichsbehälter montiert, so dass auch große 0,7 L flaschen hinein passen? alles was ich hier so herumliegen habe sitzt bei dem L rahmen recht weit oben. da könnte die aufnahme ruhig 1-2 cm weiter nach unten rutschen...


----------



## hage1 (29. Juli 2016)

Habe den seitlichen von specialized, hab mir noch zusätzlich aus einem Stück alu einen Adapter gemacht damit der Halter tiefer sitzt!


----------



## ToppaHarley (29. Juli 2016)

half-devil333 schrieb:


> welche flaschenhalter habt ihr in kombination mit einem dämpfer mit ausgleichsbehälter montiert, so dass auch große 0,7 L flaschen hinein passen? alles was ich hier so herumliegen habe sitzt bei dem L rahmen recht weit oben. da könnte die aufnahme ruhig 1-2 cm weiter nach unten rutschen...


Ich habe einen Specialized Zee Cage II in matte black/charcoal in Kombination mit einer Camelbak Podium mit 710ml schon ausprobiert. In Kombination mit RS Monarch Plus DB keine Probleme gehabt!

Denke, dass jeder andere Sidecage aber ebenso seinen Dienst vollrichtet.

edit: Ebenfalls ein L Rahmen Mj. 2016


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (2. August 2016)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, habe genau die gleiche Kombination im Einsatz...L Rahmen / Monarch + DB / Zee Cage II left / 0,7l Flasche.
Mit nach vorne geöffnetem Halter ging nur eine 0,6l Flasche.


----------

